# Jan/Feb 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread



## JustKiya (Jan 3, 2009)

*Historical Challenge Threads*​The original thread
The second thread

First update thread
Second update thread

Sept 2008 
Oct 2008
Nov 2008 
Dec 2008 

*The RULES!!!*​


The official *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is MARCH 1 2008 - MARCH 1, 2009.* You can join at anytime between now and then! 

All you have to do is buy and use either MT or OCT during this time, and you are part of the challenge!!!​
*PLEASE PM JustKiya WITH YOUR PRODUCT TO BE ADDED TO THE PLEDGE LIST*

*CHECK-IN DATES:*
June 1, 2008 
September 1, 2008
January 1, 2009
March 1, 2009 - *Final Reveal! *

*Post your pic or links to your pics as close to the check-in dates as possible​*


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*Challengers*​
**kandi**:Mega-Tek
*closer*2*my*dreams* Mega-Tek
*COOKIE*: OCT
*fabulosity*:Mega-Tek
2grlsandme: OCT Pack
55brneye: Meg-Tek


aa9746: OCT
Afrolicious: OCT
Aggie: OCT/ Mega-Tek
agnenoir: Mega-Tek
ahamlet1: Mega-Tek
AJamericanDiva: Mega-Tek
Alli77: OCT
almondjoi85:Mega-Tek
andreab:Mega-Tek
angeldazed:Mega-Tek
angeleyez04:Mega-Tek/OCT
anomcasm:Mega-Tek
apemay1969: Mega-Tek
apples: Mega-Tek
april shower: Mega-Tek
aprilj: Mega-Tek
Aquafina: Mega-Tek
asiaticdiva: Mega-Tek
aurora3140: Mega-Tek
AVE One: OCT
awesomely_nappy: Mega-Tek
ayjacks: OCT


baby42:OCT
bad hair day: Mega-Tek
balancegoals:Mega-Tek
bamachic08:Mega-Tek
beans4reezy: MT/OCT
Beauti515:Mega-Tek
Belle Creole:MegaTek
belle_reveuse28: Mega-Tek
belleama: OCT
Blessed2bless:Mega-Tek
bluwatersoul:Mega-Tek
BostonMaria: Mega-Tek
Br*nzedb*mbsh~ll: Mega-Tek
brightblueink: Mega-Tek
brittanynic16: OCT
Brownskinned Babydoll: Mega-Tek 


cancerianjewel:Mega-Tek
candycane044: Mega-Tek
Caramel_Diva:MT/OCT
caramel28: Mega-Tek
carameldiva:Mega-Tek
caribgirl:Mega-Tek
carletta: Mega-Tek
carmencan: MT/OCT 
Casarela:Mega-Tek
Cassandra1975: Mega-Tek
Cayenne0622: OCT
cch24: Mega-Tek 
Chameleonchick:Mega-Tek
Chardai: OCT Pack
CHEEKQUEEN: Mega-Tek
chitowngal330:Mega-Tek
chocolat79: OCT
cHOCOLATEGIRL619:Mega-Tek
chosen07: Mega-Tek 
cicilypayne: OCT
Clarice: OCT
cocoaluv: Mega-Tek
CocoBunny: OCT/Mega-Tek
cocochanty:Mega-TEk
Coffee: OCT Pack
constance: Mega-Tek
CurlieT:Mega-Tek
CurlyMoo:Mega-Tek
Curlyreese: MT/OCT
Curlytime: OCT/ Mega-
cutiebe2:OCT


daephae:Mega-Tek
dakotablu: MT & OCT
dalgal:Mega-Tek
daniemoy: OCT
danigurl18:Mega-Tek
dany06: Mega-Tek
Deborah: OCT
devans005:Mega-Tek
Diya: OCT
Dogmd: OCT
donewit-it: OCT
dontspeakdefeat: Mega-Tek
dreamer03: Mega-Tek
Dubois007: OCT
Dubois007: OCT


EbonyEyes: Mega-Tek
Eisani:Mega-Tek
EMJazzy: MT/OCT 
Encore:Mega-Tek
enveed1:Mega-Tek
eroberson: Mega-Tek
eshille: OCT
esoterica: Mega-Tek
Evalina: ???
evsbaby: OCT
explosiva9: MT


Faith:Mega-Tek
fancypants007: OCT/ Mega-Tek
FASHION STAR: Mega-Tek
finewine83: OCT
flautist: Mega-Tek
fogannie: Mega-Tek
Forever in Bloom : Mega-Tek
Formergrinch:Mega-Tek
foxieroxienyc: Mega-Tek
futurescbride: Mega-Tek


GANicole: OCT
gdivant:Mega-Tek
Gemini350z: OCT
Geminigirl:Mega-TEk
genesis132:Mega-Tek/OCT
GETHEALTHY: OCT
gilmoregirl:Mega-Tek
girlyprincess23: Mega-Tek
Glamorous chic: Mega-Tek/OCT
Golden: Mega-Tek
gorgeous86:MT/OCT
gorgeoushair: Mega-Tek
grnidmonster:OCT/Mega-Tek
growinglong777: OCT
gymfreak336: OCT


Halimah:Mega-Tek
hardymem: OCT
hervirtue: Mega-Tek/OCT
heyfranz:Mega-Tek
Honey-Dip: Mega-Tek
Hot40: Mega-Tek
Hot Chocolate-LB:Mega-Tek
HotHair: OCT/MT


iasade: OCT/ Mega-Tek
ILuvsmuhgrass:Mega-Tek
ImaBoss: MT/OCT
imaqt: Mega-Tek
imstush:Mega:Tek
isisalisa: Oct/ Mega-Tek
It~Can~Grow: Mega-Tek
Ivy Santolina:Mega-Tek
ivyQuietstorm:Mega-Tek


jamaicalovely: Mega-Tek & OCT
janisloren:Mega-Tek
january noir: OCT Pack
Jas123:OCT
Jaxhair: Mega-Tek
jayjamlov: MT/OCT
jazzzmoods: MT/OCT
JD2'd: Mega-Tek
JDandBeyond: MT/OCT 
jdub: Meg-TEk
Jessica Rabbit: MT
Jetblackhair: Mega-Tek
jiyabree: Mega-Tek
JJamiah: Mega-Tek
JLove74: OCT
joib:Mega-Tek
jojo70: OCT
jrae: OCT
jry2lnghair:Mega-Tek
JustKiya: Mega-Tek


karebear0610:Mega-Tek
karlap: Mega-Tek
Kay.Dee:Mega-Tek
keepinitnatural: Mega-Tek
kels823: Mega-Tek
kennedy1:Mega-Tek
KeraKrazy: Mega-Tek
kimba:OCT
kimichie:Mega-Tek
kimmy89: Mega-Tek 
kinkylyfe: MT/OCT
Knowledge is Power: OCT
KPH: OCT
kristie21: Mega-Tek

laatysha:Mega-Tek
lady_brown: OCT
ladybeesrch: Mega-Tek
ladycage: Mega-Tek
LadyD2u:Mega-Tek
laedie:Mega-Tek
LaidBak: MT/OCT
lane: OCT Pak/Mega-Tek
leona2025: Mega-Tek
leovirgo:OCT
Lexib: Mega-Tek
LisaLisa1908: OCT
lizjen04:Mega-Tek
lizjen04:Mega-Tek
ljones4521: Mega-Tek
LondonDiva: Mega-Tek
long2short2_?:Mega-Tek
LongCurlyLocks: Mega-Tek
Longdayinthepark: MT/OCT
longhairhopeful: Mega-Tek
lovelymissyoli: Mega-Tek
LovingLengths: Mega-Tek
LovingLocks:Mega-Tek
ltown: Mega-Tek
luvovcandy: MT/OCT 
Luscious85: Mega-Tek


mamauv2:Mega-Tek/ OCT
Mandy4610:MT/OCT 
marand13: Mega-Tek
melodies815: Mega-Tek
meziaa: MT 
Miss Monae:Mega-Tek
Miss Priss: Mega-Tek
miss_cherokee: Mega-Tek
missdemi: OCT
MissMadam: OCT/Mega-Tek
missprincess011: Mega-Tek
MissRissa: OCT
MissVee: OCT
MisTatim: OCT/Mega-Tek
mistee11:Mega-Tek
Miz Complexity:Mega-Tek
mleah: OCT
mnemosyne: Mega-Tek
MonaRae:Mega-Tek
monieluv:Mega-Tek
Morenita: OCT
MSHONEY: Mega-Tek
mshottienelson: OCT Pack
Ms.Lyons: Mega-Tek
msmills2U: Mega-Tek
MsMontoute:Mega-Tek
Msstarr718: Mega-Tek
mstaiti: Mega-Tek
myangeleyez1072:OCT
Mynappturalme: Mega-Tek
Mystic Mega-Tek
Mz DEE DEE: Mega-Tek
MzLady78: Mega-Tek
Mz. Shug: Mega-Tek
Mz.Jody:Mega-Tek/OCT


nadine1977canada: OCT
NaijaGal: OCT
Napptural Woman:Mega-Tek
NappturalWomyn: Mega-Tek
naturalepiphany:Mega-Tek
Nice & Wavy: OCT/ Mega-Tek
Nicole2008:Mega-TEk
nikki2229
nikki2229's:OCT
Nina_S: Mega-Tek
Nita81: OCT/Mega-Tek
NOLA2NY:OCT
nomadpixi:?
nOt Pochahontas:Mega-Tek
november wind: Mega -Tek
nursenappy: Mega-Tek
Nya33:Mega-Tek
nycutiepie: OCT

omnipadme:Mega-Tek 
OSAMENE: Mega-Tek
otegwu: Mega-Tek


ParvaniVida: Mega-TeK
phyl73: Mega-Tek, OCT
PittiPat: Mega-Tek
plastic:Mega-Tek
Platinum: Mega-Tek
Precious_1:Mega-Tek
PrettyfaceANB: OCT
prettykinks: Mega-Tek
Princess2010: Mega-Tek
Princessdi: OCT/Mega-Tek
princesslocks: OCT Pak
Princessnad: Mega-Tek


qtslim83: Mega-Tek
queen1908:Mega-Tek
Queeny20: Mega-Tek

rak1209: Mega-Tek
RecipeBABY:Mega-Tek
Reece Nicole:Mega-Tek
rhapsdyblu: Mega-Tek
RootPunch:OCT
runwaydream: MT/OCT 
RZILYNT: OCT


sareca: OCT
ScandalousBeauty: Mega-Tek
Sebring26: Mega-Tek
SelfStyled: OCT
Sieda: OCT 
Senegalese: OCT
Serenity_Peace: OCT Pack
seximami: OCT
sexyeyes3616: OCT
Shadylane21:Mega-Tek
shakesha22: OCT
SheaM: Mega-Tek
Shimmie: OCT Pack
shocol: OCT
shortdub78: Mega-Tek
shortyluv: Mega-Tek
Silkydreamgirl: Mega-Tek
SKing:Mega-Tek
slim_thick:OCT Pack
slimmzz: OCT
slimzz: Mega-Tek
smooth*fro
softheart8: Mega-Tek
Soliel185: Mega-Tek
song_of_serenity: Mega-Tek
sonia1965: MT/OCT
soulie: Mega-Tek
SouthernBeauty: Mega-Tek
sqzbly1969:Mega-Tek
SuchMagnificance: Mega-Tek
SummerRain: OCT
sunbasque: Mega-Tek
SundaiMorn: Mega-Tek 
sunshinebeautiful: Mega-Tek
supermodelsonya: Mega-Tek
Susan294:Mega-Tek/OCT
sweetie77: OCT
sweetnlow06: Mega-Tek
sydney100:Mega-Tek


tallen:Mega-Tek
tallnomad: Mega-Tek
Tamala: Mega-Tek
TashaK:OCT
tatambabyy: OCT
TeaKyoo: Mega-Tek
tess1913:Mega-Tek
thaidreams: MT/OCT 
ThatJerseyGirl: Mega-Tek
The Princess: OCT 
tiffupretty:OCT/Mega-Tek
tlstacy12: Mega-Tek
tnorenberg: Rejuvenator
Tootuff: OCT
toy: Mega-Tek
trenise:OCT Pack
trinigal27: Mega-Tek 
Trinistarr:Mega-Tek
trj1922: Mega-Tek
Trudy: OCT/Mega-Tek
Trudy:Mega-Tek
tsmith: Mega-Tek
tt8: MT
Twilight80: Mega-Tek
Twisties: OCT Pack
twnz&1mo: Mega-Tek


unique4lyfe33:Mega-Tek


valerie: Mega-Tek
vanita:Mega-Tek
Victomae:Mega-Tek/OCT
ViloetWylde: Mega-Tek
VinDieselsWifey:Mega-Tek
vivEz daNs lamouR: OCT
Vonnieluvs08: Mega-Tek
voyagetome:Mega-Tek
VWVixxen: Mega-Tek


Wanny: MT/OCT 
weaveologist: Mega-Tek/OCT
winnettag: MT/OCT
WomanlyCharm: OCT/Mega-Tek


Xerxes: Mega-Tek
XXXtacy:Mega-Tek
yodie: OCT/Mega-Tek
Your Cheeziness: Mega-Tek
Zeal: Mega-Tek


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*Hints/Recipes/Resources/Etc​*


> *Helpful Notes*​These are both *high protein* conditioners, so be sure to increase your moisture while you are using it. The DC Challenge is a wonderful 'co-challenge' with the MT/OCT Challenge!





> *ORDERING PRODUCTS...​*
> OCT products: http://www.ovationhair.com
> 
> Mega-Tek products (US):
> ...






> *PRODUCT INGREDIENTS​**
> Ovation:* Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance
> *
> Mega-Tek Rebuilder*: Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
> ...





> **FUN RECIPES* (these also help combat shedding)​*
> *Mega-Tek Mix:* in a small container mix 2oz of Mega-tek + 1/8 teaspoon castor oil + 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E Oil + 1/8 teaspoon SAA from lotioncrafters.com. (thanks justkiya)
> 
> *OCT/Mega-Tek combo:* mix MT and OCT in an applicator bottle, adding Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, and a little Vitamin E and a couple of drops of Rosemary. Apply that just to the scalp every other day
> ...





> *Treatments for Shedding​*1.Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b...rlic&x=14&y=22
> 
> 2. Alter Ego Cren
> ...


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

 

Give me a few to fix the posts and add all the details...


----------



## winnettag (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thank you JK, thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Yayyyy.. I was wondering when someone would start a new thread. Thanks JK! Subscribing!


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Signing on! MT for me. This will be a good start since I will be relaxing next week.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks JustKiya


----------



## trenise (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks so much Kiya for taking this on.


----------



## jazzzmoods (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks!  This is awesome!  Here are my most recent pics!  I am hoping for an inch of growth/retention in January!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Oh, you ladies are so welcome!!! It's so close to the end - we have to keep pushing on, right? 

JamaicaLovely called me out because she saw I had posted a progress pic on other thread (  - I just got distracted when I realized there wasn't a Jan. thread! I swear!  ) so here are my progress pics.... 10/9/2008 - 01/03/2009 










I was actually really slacking in using MT during that period - I'd say I used it 7 weeks out of twelve, if that many. :blush3: But - I got an inch and a half, and that's double my unmeddled with rate, so I'm happy.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks JK.   I knew I wasn't crazy.  hehe.   Great job!!! 

I don't know bout yall....but can we just go ahead and make this a year challenge?    I dunno....might as well 

Oh, and great job with organization on the challenge.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

YAY a new MT/OCT thread!!!! I'm still in and still doing the darn thang.


----------



## ajacks (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


>


 
Cograts! That's a lot of growth. Are you APL now?


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*im still here, now alternating between OCT and MT. No method to my madness, just whichever bottle I reach for. *


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

JamaicaLovely - you mean for all of 2009? Definitely! It seems like the threads are slowing down some, so maybe we won't have to switch every month - but we'll have to see - this thread might last us through the whole first quarter of the year...  



ajacks said:


> Cograts! That's a lot of growth. Are you APL now?



Girl, not even! I've got fat arms - APL is about another 3-4 inches from there, if my towel wasn't lying to me.

*softheart8 - I've added you! 
JamaicaLovely - You've been updated! *


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

OMG!! J.K. Look at your progress!! You looking real close to APL to me. Anyhoo, thanks for taking over the thread..... On the Dec. thread I posted that I was gracefully bowing out of this challenge, due to the fact I'm so obsessed with Ayurveda & now I'm barely using my MT/OCT. Please remove me from the list. By the way great progress ladies Keep it up!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



flowinlocks said:


> OMG!! J.K. Look at your progress!! You looking real close to APL to me. Anyhoo, thanks for taking over the thread..... On the Dec. thread I posted that I was gracefully bowing out of this challenge, due to the fact I'm so obsessed with Ayurveda & now I'm barely using my MT/OCT. Please remove me from the list. By the way great progress ladies Keep it up!!!




Thank you!! I'm really not - I need to take a picture with the shirt and a picture with a towel, and see where they match up. When I just did the towel over my shirt, it was around the 8 mark....so I think I still have a while to go....  

Oooh, what are you doing ayurveda wise?
*
flowinlocks - You've been updated! *


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thankz J.K for the new thread!


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> Thank you!! I'm really not - I need to take a picture with the shirt and a picture with a towel, and see where they match up. When I just did the towel over my shirt, it was around the 8 mark....so I think I still have a while to go....
> 
> *Oooh*, *what* *are* *you* *doing* *ayurveda* *wise*?
> 
> *flowinlocks - You've been updated! *


 

I have been using Ayurveda since Oct., but since joining the 3 month Ayurveda challenge I've upped the times a week I cowash with the powders in my cond. I also have included adding Horsetail, Nettle, & Fenugeek powders to my cond. as well. I don't want to start a riot on this thread, but my hair is growing just as fast (if not faster) without all the shedding. Don't get me wrong it grew nicely with MT/OCT, and I will still use them on certain areas of my head, but just not consistent enough to be in a challenge.


----------



## winnettag (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks JK. I knew I wasn't crazy. hehe. Great job!!!
> 
> *I don't know bout yall....but can we just go ahead and make this a year challenge? I dunno....might as well*
> 
> Oh, and great job with organization on the challenge.


 

I think that would be great!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Well, the main reason that the thread started getting broken into months was because it was getting  too big. 
So, yes, I totally think this challenge should continue for a full year, but - unless the rate of posting on these threads drops significantly, there will still most likely be a need for monthly threads, just because of size....... 

Once March 2009 rolls around, there *will* be a MT/OCT Challenge V2.0 that will go til 2010, even if it's just me by my lonesome in it.  

*apemay1969 - You've been updated! 
winnettag - You've been added! *


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> Well, the main reason that the thread started getting broken into months was because it was getting  too big.
> So, yes, I totally think this challenge should continue for a full year, but - unless the rate of posting on these threads drops significantly, there will still most likely be a need for monthly threads, just because of size.......
> 
> Once March 2009 rolls around, there *will* be a MT/OCT Challenge V2.0 that will go til 2010, even if it's just me by my lonesome in it.
> ...



I'm in too. I've been steadily cutting my hair since I've been on MT to get rid of thin ends, but I just started off fresh for the new year, and there will be no more cutting. HHG everyone!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*HHG SunshineBeautiful! You've been added!*

*SuchMagnificance - You've been added! *


----------



## yodie (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Count me in.  I'm going hardcore until Dec. '09


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks JK for doing this.


----------



## ladycage (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I want in too, so please add me to the list.  Now I just have to figure out how to upload pics to this site.

Good luck ladies and happy, healthy, long hair growth.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

^ I would use pikistrips.com.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks JK for starting this thread and keeping the challenge going.
Also, I thought your growth progress was APL too.  Anyhoo, congrats!

Congratulations to every one who's experienced progress and good luck to those joining and continuing in this challenge.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I hope this thread does continue throughout the year that would be cool. I just "PM"  JUSTKIYA to add me to the challenge. Im ready to get some growth. 

My starting pic is below. 
Im using OCT on the scalp with some Hairveda Oil mix with it.
Im one day away from being 9 weeks post im stretching to 12.
Im also taking garilic pills which I been taking for awhile anyways.


----------



## hervirtue (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hey JK , thanks for creating the tread!! I was wondering if anyone was still MT/OCT'ing as I've noticed the response in the threads have dropped. Great growth girlie, I can't wait till my hair get that long. 

I'm still using both, just alternating and only using them every other day instead of twice a day as I did at the start.

Here's my progress so far:

October 2008







December 2008


----------



## alopeciagrl (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I will definitely be jumping on this bandwagon sometime this year if my current regimen does not work out. I'm one of those people who don't like to try new thins but MT/OCT is so popular with all of you ladies, it MUST be something.

I will be watching this post closely for progress pics...


----------



## anon123 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I left the conditioner at home when I went to S. Africa.  Now that I'm back I'm going to start using it again.  I used it for 5 - 6 weeks last time without noticing much of a difference, just on my edges.  I'm going to try again.  I'm going to leave it on longer this time by putting it on at night and rinsing it off in the morning.  Then I'm going to put some Qhemet honey and olive gel on the rinsed edges + a scarf for 10 min to help them stay down a bit.  That product has sulfur in it so I hope that helps, too.  I really would like to have full edges.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Can you please add me to the list. I up for an all year challenge with MT.


----------



## ReeseNicole (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

count me in for OCT please! thanks for the recipes!


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I want to be added how long does the challange go I will order my MT tomorrow.
I am attempting 6 inches by July??? Can it be done?


----------



## jazzzmoods (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks again JustKiya!!  Can you please add me to the list.  I posted while you were in the midst of updating this new post (I was eager) and you may not have even seen it!!!

I am doing a DC right now as I type this!  

MT/OCT bring on the LENGTH for all our LHCF sisters!!!!


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hey JK!  I'm in for the remainder of the year or years.  I haven't posted end of the year progress pics yet because I am in a full sew in.  I will take it down the week of Jan. 18th. and get a blow out. I'm looking forward to seeing my progress.  I can tell it has grown.  I still use my mixture of OCT/MT everyday.  I have even turned a few friends on to MT.  Girl your hair has grown so much.


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Hot40 said:


> I want to be added how long does the challange go I will order my MT tomorrow.
> I am *attempting* 6 inches by July??? Can it be done?


 
Yes this can be achieved.  Just start using it as soon as you get it.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Great progress Just Kiya! I have been using the megatek on my edges and using it like the directions say when I shampoo. Only have done that twice(conditioner) so I don't know if its better yet.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks JK for starting the new month of this challenge.

ETA: I will be resuming the use of my MT/OCT next month when I take down my braids. I like them to properly saturate my natural hair to avoid wasting.They are wayyyy to expensive to waste this way IMO. I feel like I'd have to use too much of them while in these extensions. For now, I'm Castile/WENning my hair and deep conditioning - diluted of course.


----------



## thatscuteright (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



jazzzmoods said:


> Thanks!  This is awesome!  Here are my most recent pics!  I am hoping for an inch of growth/retention in January!



I just got my hair cut to the exact length and style 
I decided to use Mega-tek.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I am going to finish my bottle of OCT.  Not sure if I will reup or not.  Need to put on a tshirt that I can measure with and take my start pic.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I like to join the challenge, I've been using MT for 3 months and seen some growth about 1inch.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

wow can i join? i wont be starting MT until the end of the month though, because i just started taking garlic supplements. and i want to avoid shedding because i am in a protective style(kinky twist) and i dont want matting.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



ladycage said:


> I want in too, so please add me to the list.  Now I just have to figure out how to upload pics to this site.
> 
> Good luck ladies and happy, healthy, long hair growth.



Welcome and HHG!! Which product are you using? 



hervirtue said:


> Hey JK , thanks for creating the tread!! I was wondering if anyone was still MT/OCT'ing as I've noticed the response in the threads have dropped. Great growth girlie, I can't wait till my hair get that long.
> 
> I'm still using both, just alternating and only using them every other day instead of twice a day as I did at the start.
> 
> ...



That's fabulous progress!! I love how fat and thick your twists have gotten! 



Hot40 said:


> I want to be added how long does the challange go I will order my MT tomorrow.
> I am attempting 6 inches by July??? Can it be done?



This current 'session' of the challenge goes until March 2009, but we will be starting a second session to go to March 2010 then, as well.  



jazzzmoods said:


> Thanks again JustKiya!!  Can you please add me to the list.  I posted while you were in the midst of updating this new post (I was eager) and you may not have even seen it!!!
> 
> I am doing a DC right now as I type this!
> 
> MT/OCT bring on the LENGTH for all our LHCF sisters!!!!



I did indeed miss it - did you happen to mention which product you were using, as well? You are added, now! 



kimmy89 said:


> wow can i join? i wont be starting MT until the end of the month though, because i just started taking garlic supplements. and i want to avoid shedding because i am in a protective style(kinky twist) and i dont want matting.



Welcome, welcome! Of course you can join, and that's smart to start taking the garlic early.  

As for me -  I'm not MT'ing this week. I um, opted to not put in two strand twists today, so this will be my 'off' week. Next week, I'll do the  twists, and MT daily. I think that's going to be my routine for a while, going forward.   I hope, at least. 

*chosen07 - You've been added! 
curlyreese - You've been updated! 
Hot40 - You've been added! 
jazzzmoods - You've been added!
kimmy89 - You've been added!
ltown - You've been added!
luvovcandy - You've been added! 
Mandy4610 - You've been updated! 
Tamala - You've been added!
thaidreams - You've been updated! 
The Princess - You've been added!
SuchMagnificance - You've been updated!
sweetnlow06 - You've been added!   
Wheezy807 - You've been updated! *

If I have missed anyone wanting to be added/updated, *please PM me*! Thanks!


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I really slacked off of MT b/c the breakage was just too much.  I started taking garlic pills but it didn't seem to help.  I think I got enuff garlic in my system now to start back up.

Oh and thanks for starting the thread JustKiya!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



MonaRae said:


> I really slacked off of MT b/c* the breakage was just too much*.  I started taking garlic pills but it didn't seem to help.  I think I got enuff garlic in my system now to start back up.
> 
> Oh and thanks for starting the thread JustKiya!



Had you upped your DC rate/level of moisture? That's the main thing that catches people up.......
Aggies DC challenge is a WONDERFUL Co-challenge to this one.... I think I'll add a link to her challenge in our links.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> *chosen07 - You've been added! *
> *curlyreese - You've been updated! *
> *Hot40 - You've been added! *
> *jazzzmoods - You've been added!*
> ...


Greatly appreciated!


----------



## ImaBoss (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I would like to join this challenge. I have OCT and MT.
Thanks


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



ImaBoss said:


> I would like to join this challenge. I have OCT and MT.
> Thanks



You've been added!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

You rock, JK!! Thanks so much for starting this thread!!!


----------



## jazzzmoods (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hi JustKiya....I am using MT and OCT

Thanks!!


----------



## The Princess (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

JustKiya thanks for adding me.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Jazzzmoods - You've been updated! 
ThatJerseyGirl - You've been added!


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*Hi JustKiya*..........*could you please add me to your list if it is not to late to join. Started using MT on Saturday and am going to keep using it every other day as a deep conditioner.*


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Your Cheeziness & trinigal27 - ya'll have been added!


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I want to reach bsl by the end of the year & by the looks of everyone's pics, I think it can be done with mega-tek


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



omnipadme said:


> I want to reach bsl by the end of the year & by the looks of everyone's pics, I think it can be done with mega-tek



You're added - and you've had great growth for the last two years - I can definitely see you at BSL this year!


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



> Welcome, welcome! Of course you can join, and that's smart to start taking the garlic early.



thank you so much!!


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Dear Justkiya,

Can you please add me to the challenge? I will be doing MT/OCT, and coffee rinses to check shedding. I'm also on the Delicious DC Challenge.

Many thanks, photos by the end of the week!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

i slacked off on MT but i just ordered OCT. Before i order, are y'all using the creme rinse too? i remember reading rave reviews about it. Its the same price as the Kenra liter and if its just a conditioner, i dont need it.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks so much, Mis JK for starting this thread.  I have been wondering what was going on with this challenge.  I am still MTing twice a day & I now use both OCT & MT. I think I added OCT in September.  I alternate - depending on whim versus any rationale.

BTW, JK, you growth has been amazing.  I am always saying my hair wants to be like yours when she grows up. I am hoping and praying that the severe damage I had last March will soon be just a faint memory in 2009..

I am forever grateful


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

nvm............


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hi JK

Im already a part of the challenge, I want to add I will also now be using OCT and MT.


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

i want to join too!! 
i've have used MT for a few months now and when i took my hair out of the braids it was in for the 2 mths i had them i saw some really good growth. i have since rebraided my hair and have gotten OCT and have been alternating it w. the MT. i dont kno how much my hair has grown b/c i'm not going to take it out til this weekend. but i've also ordered some MTG since i lost my last bottle and will be adding that to my hair maybe a few times a week. 
i'll be getting my hair rebraided this weekend and will be doing the crown and glory method along w. the growth aides.


----------



## meziaa (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*My MT is on her way!! I'll be joining when its here!*


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hey, hey, hey ladies!! 

I was just thinking about you last night, RhapsdyBlu!! Wondering where you have been - good to see you, again! 

Thanks for the compliments on growth, ya'll - I'm definitely enjoying mostly ignoring my hair, and then being surprised to see how much it's grown! 

*omnipadme - You've been added!
Brownskinned Babydoll - You've been added!
shortdub78 - You've been added!
Ms.Lyons - You've been added!
sonia1965 - You've been added!
Longdayinthepark - You've been updated! 
runwaydream - You've been added!
meziaa - You've been added!*


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Really quick question.  How are you ladies using OCT are you putting in your hair and rinsing it out; or are you leaving it in you hair? And how often are you using every other day or everyday?


----------



## november wind (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I'm wearing a weave now, but I'm still applying everyday


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



tangerinedream said:


> Really quick question.  How are you ladies using OCT are you putting in your hair and rinsing it out; or are you leaving it in you hair? And how often are you using every other day or everyday?



I plan on using it 3 times a week on wash nights. I was going to mix it with coconut & garlic oil. Right now I'm pre-pooing with alma oil and cowashing 3 nights a week, so Mega-tek will fall in nicely.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*Thanks for the add JustKiya. My starting pic is in sig. Have been using my MT gracefully, today is only my 3rd time, so far so good, hoping it keeps that way.*


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

For you natural ladies using MT/OCT - what kind of styles are you wearing/how are you parting your hair to get to your scalp? Esp. if you are using it daily? 

I was doing two strand twists. I don't feel like doing TST every week, though, and I can't think of any other low manipulation way to be able to access my scalp without getting the MT all over my length.  Any ideas? 

*Wanny - You've been added! *


----------



## Naturelle (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I use mine on the regular so I guess I'l join...

But if it officially starts March 08 does that mean it ends March 09?  If so then Why would ppl join so late and how would it be an 09 MT/OCT Challenge?


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Naturelle said:


> I use mine on the regular so I guess I'l join...
> 
> But if it officially starts March 08 does that mean it ends March 09?  If so then Why would ppl join so late and how would it be an 09 MT/OCT Challenge?



 Because we are going to start another session in March 09. 

*
carmencan - You've been added! *


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I should receive my MT order by...thursday, hopefully. I cannot wait!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Wanted to share this tip/discount from another thread for those ladies interested in using Ovation: 



			
				LongHairDon'tCare said:
			
		

> I was SHOCKED to hear a commercial on my local radio station for Ovation Cell Therapy and I was even MORE shocked to hear that Ovation is offering a discount to my local station's listeners!  Now, I don't use Ovation myself (I use the less expensive version Mega Tek) but I've heard nothing but great things about it!
> 
> Just enter discount code THEPARTY when you check-out on the Ovation website.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Some hair fell out today during my wash/DC session.  *sigh* That's the bad news.  The good news is that on one particularly long strand I noticed something.  One end was thin, almost transparent.  The other was thicker.   I thought my eyes were playing a trick on me.  But I folded it over and compared the two ends.  Sure enough--my strands are getting noticeably thicker!  Hot [email protected]!  Now I know this stuff is working!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



flowinlocks said:


> I have been using Ayurveda since Oct., but since joining the 3 month Ayurveda challenge I've upped the times a week I cowash with the powders in my cond. I also have included adding Horsetail, Nettle, & Fenugeek powders to my cond. as well. *I don't want to start a riot on this thread, but my hair is growing just as fast (if not faster) without all the shedding.* Don't get me wrong it grew nicely with MT/OCT, and I will still use them on certain areas of my head, but just not consistent enough to be in a challenge.


 
 Girl this is exactly what I was hoping for. I am running out of MT and I have been very interested in Ayurveda products. I was wondering how Ayurveda compared to MT/OCT and how it would work with MT/OCT. I'm glad to hear that you are have success with Ayurveda. I won't be able to order another bottle for 2 weeks and I will have to tweek my regimen now until then. Good luck with Ayurveda and HHG!


----------



## grnidmonster (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Checkin-in. I've been missing my challenge thread fix. 

Dec update in my sig. I am using MT/OCT still, just ordered the xmas OCT pak so I'm ready to go in 09. I'm on a mission to BSL-so count me in thru 2010.

JK, Thanks for the new thread, it looks great and I love the alphabetized names


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I think MT will be apart of my regimen for a very long time, unless I find something to replace it.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

JustKiya you are doing a great job. Thank you.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I part my hair in sections and put it directly on the scalp, then co wash and put my hair in the bun. I don't put it on the hair therefore I can still use my protein conditioners and so on. Putting it on my scalp is good enough for me.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



**Glamourlicious** said:


> I am going to finish my bottle of OCT. Not sure if I will reup or not. Need to put on a tshirt that I can measure with and take my start pic.


 
So what is your opinion of OCT? How do you like it?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I have been slacking off because of the holidays and weather, I was only applying MT 2 times a week. I am running out so I will be just adding to my scalp now.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

i've not used MT for 2 months,i'm restarting tomorrow


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

well i broke down and decided to join this challenge.  i usually don't believe in growth aids, but a lot of you ladies have showed great progress.  i'm waiting for my MT to arrive.  i wonder how long did it take everyone to receive theirs'? i just bought my applicator bottle and i have my stuff to mix it with.  i wonder if i could find a garlic shampoo in the stores instead of ordering?  i'm going to take progress pics once a month once i start using this stuff to see any growth.  i hope i get the growth that i want by mid June.  i want to wear a certain hairstyle for my friend's wedding.  i will continue with keeping my hair twisted weekly, poo'ing and dc every week. what really made me want to try this product was to help grow and thicken up my edges.  they have suffered from stress, but starting to look at little better.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> For you natural ladies using MT/OCT - what kind of styles are you wearing/how are you parting your hair to get to your scalp? Esp. if you are using it daily?
> 
> I was doing two strand twists. I don't feel like doing TST every week, though, and I can't think of any other low manipulation way to be able to access my scalp without getting the MT all over my length.  Any ideas?
> 
> *Wanny - You've been added! *


 
I joined the Wig Challenge so my hair is cornrowed in 7 cornrows underneath my wig. I apply MT or OCT everyother day and massage it in. 

Will you add OCT next to my name because I'm using that also. Thanks!


----------



## jayjamlov (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

JustKiya, can you please add me to the list? Thanks a Heap!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Please add me! I'm still MTing!!
My new years picture is in my sig!!
Since it's so small...Here is a bigger picture:

~*Janelle~*


----------



## 55brneye (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thank u so much - placing my order! i will post pics b4 the end of the month.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> For you natural ladies using MT/OCT - what kind of styles are you wearing/how are you parting your hair to get to your scalp? Esp. if you are using it daily?
> 
> I was doing two strand twists. I don't feel like doing TST every week, though, and I can't think of any other low manipulation way to be able to access my scalp without getting the MT all over my length.  Any ideas?
> 
> *Wanny - You've been added! *


 
I'm not natural, but a simple color applicator bottle will do the trick for ya! It parts your hair and applies the product directly to the scalp and you just massage it in.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



jayjamlov said:


> JustKiya, can you please add me to the list? Thanks a Heap!



Sure thing - what are you using? 



55brneye said:


> Thank u so much - placing my order! i will post pics b4 the end of the month.



I'll add you now - what did you order? 



Your Cheeziness said:


> I'm not natural, but a simple color applicator bottle will do the trick for ya! It parts your hair and applies the product directly to the scalp and you just massage it in.



 Girl. I dunno. This hair doesn't part easily.  Thank you though - I'm almost certain I have one at home, so I'll give it a try. Hrrmm.... the hole might be too big though.  I always need an excuse to go to Sally's! 

*Xerxes - You've been added! 
topnotch1010 - You've been added!  
EMJazzy - You've been updated! 
jayjamlov - You've been added!  *

Ladies who requested to be added and aren't on the above list - ya'll were already there!


----------



## jayjamlov (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Sure thing - what are you using? 


Thanks JustKiya. I currently have Oct and MT. I will be alternating between the two using just twice a week.


----------



## winnettag (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> For you natural ladies using MT/OCT - what kind of styles are you wearing/how are you parting your hair to get to your scalp? Esp. if you are using it daily?
> 
> I was doing two strand twists. I don't feel like doing TST every week, though, and I can't think of any other low manipulation way to be able to access my scalp without getting the MT all over my length.  Any ideas?
> 
> *Wanny - You've been added! *


 
What about a cute cornrow style?


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



EMJazzy said:


> I joined the Wig Challenge so my hair is cornrowed in 7 cornrows underneath my wig. I apply MT or OCT everyother day and massage it in.
> 
> Will you add OCT next to my name because I'm using that also. Thanks!





winnettag said:


> What about a cute cornrow style?



*sigh* I dunnnooooooo.  I think my head is too big, and I hate, hate, hate parting. The favoriteness of my styles is directly related to how many parts I have to make to get it done. And I don't know anyone/anywhere I would trust to do it for me.  

I'll think about it, though.


----------



## winnettag (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> *sigh* I dunnnooooooo.  I think my head is too big, and I hate, hate, hate parting. The favoriteness of my styles is directly related to how many parts I have to make to get it done. And I don't know anyone/anywhere I would trust to do it for me.
> 
> I'll think about it, though.


 
 I hear ya.  I get my sister to do mine for the same reasons....but at least I can trust her.  Good luck!


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Just got my shipment today! I mixed the Mega-Tek with alma oil and coconut oil. It smells like yummy coconut


----------



## mistee11 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> Oh, you ladies are so welcome!!! It's so close to the end - we have to keep pushing on, right?
> 
> JamaicaLovely called me out because she saw I had posted a progress pic on other thread (  - I just got distracted when I realized there wasn't a Jan. thread! I swear!  ) so here are my progress pics.... 10/9/2008 - 01/03/2009
> 
> ...


 
Dang!  That's serious growth, JustKiya for someone who wasn't using it that much!  That's why I love MT -- it's working wonders for me. (hey, that rhymes)   I'm just silly ... don't pay me no mind.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



mistee11 said:


> Dang! That's serious growth, JustKiya for someone who wasn't using it that much! That's why I love MT -- it's working wonders for me. (hey, that rhymes)  I'm just silly ... don't pay me no mind.


 
Yeah mistee, JK been holdin' out on us. Hiding all that lovely hair growth from us, and I thought we were sistas!!! What's up with that?


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Im in for this challenge!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



omnipadme said:


> Just got my shipment today! I mixed the Mega-Tek with alma oil and coconut oil. It smells like yummy coconut



i'm still waiting on mine.  i hope it comes today.  it said it was shipped like a few days ago.  i keep checking the mail like i got a check coming or something. LOL!
i tracked it so it should be here today or tomorrow.  i hope!


----------



## menzieto (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I'm in.  My MT just came yesterday in the mail.  Yippie.  I've never tried this before, but I'm excited.  Does your hair really shed?  What can I do to counter act the shedding?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



menzieto said:


> I'm in.  My MT just came yesterday in the mail.  Yippie.  I've never tried this before, but I'm excited.  Does your hair really shed?  What can I do to counter act the shedding?



i think you came in here to rub that you just got yours in my face! LOL!  seriously though, how long did it take to get?


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Just checking in. Still doing the MT. I want my gallon!!!


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I just purchased OCT...very excited to try it out!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Aggie said:


> Yeah mistee, JK been holdin' out on us. Hiding all that lovely hair growth from us, and I thought we were sistas!!! What's up with that?



 I swear, I _*truly*_ didn't think it had grown!! I thought I was gonna be dragging in here with my sad face on, talking bout    'But I'm gonna keep using my MT/This is all because I didn't use it often enough!'  

Even after DH took the picture (but before I had compared to the Oct. one) I was still like - dang. That ain't nothing - did I even gain 1/2 a line? 

Ladies, if you aren't taking pictures - START!! You can get a cheap digital camera, easy - use it! It's a wonderful way to track your progress - the only really 'reliable' way, in my mind.

*tallnomad - You've been updated! 
Gemini350z - You've been added! *


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

ok i can stop trippin now.  i got it today.  i ran to the mailbox when the mailman came!  i'm conditioning my hair now, so after i rinse i'm going to try it out on fresh clean hair.  Thanks Mega Tek! LOL!  i didn't know it was going to be a creamy conditioner. (thought it would be a liquid)  it smells good too.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Okay!  After lurking in here for over four years, I'm finally going to do it.  I'm going on medical leave in February and will have eight solid weeks of caring for my own hair, so I'm going to get some Ovation and go for it.  I plan to use it every other day, and pre-oil with EVOO and seal my ends with Elasta QP Mango Butter and see what happens!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Opulence (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I was organizing my digital photos and found these two. I started the challenge on September 1/08. the first one is dated Sept 16th and the second one is dated September 30th. I've been using Megatek and OCT about once or twice a week. I have even more growth now, just haven't gotten around to taking pictures. I plan to wash this weekend so I'll be sure to take pics! i have to say that I have seen tremendous growth and thickness from using both of these products. I know people say that growth products don't work. and at first i felt the same way. but very little has changed in my routine except that at night I apply the OCT/Megatek mix to my hair. And I only do it maybe once or twice a week. it's hard for me to stick to a routine for anything. sometimes I go two or three weeks without applying it. but even with that I have seen progress. and my scalp itches constantly.
anyway here goes. i set a reminder on my phone to take pics twice a month now.


----------



## ImaBoss (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Opulence said:


> I was organizing my digital photos and found these two. I started the challenge on September 1/08. the first one is dated Sept 16th and the second one is dated September 30th. I've been using Megatek and OCT about once or twice a week. I have even more growth now, just haven't gotten around to taking pictures. I plan to wash this weekend so I'll be sure to take pics! i have to say that I have seen tremendous growth and thickness from using both of these products. I know people say that growth products don't work. and at first i felt the same way. but very little has changed in my routine except that at night I apply the OCT/Megatek mix to my hair. And I only do it maybe once or twice a week. it's hard for me to stick to a routine for anything. sometimes I go two or three weeks without applying it. but even with that I have seen progress. and my scalp itches constantly.
> anyway here goes. i set a reminder on my phone to take pics twice a month now.


 
Thanks for sharing..Great progress, I always wanted to know how the growth was if you only used the products once or twice a week, because like you its hard for me to actually stick to a routine.
 Did you have any problems with shedding?


----------



## Opulence (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Imaboss yes i had a really bad stint with shedding. I have never seen that much hair come out of my head. It really scared me. I panicked at first and thought about stopping, but I i tried the product remedee and I also started taking garlic capsules and that really helped. 

I can't even imagine how much growth I would have if I used my mixture more often. I really would like to use it more often but my schedule get's so busy that I can barely get it in twice a week.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

hey guys, just checking in....

I changed my mix up a bit and added MN.  OMG!!! My nape is taking off with already .5 of growth.  Woohoo!


----------



## ladycage (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hi,

Im still using the MT on my scalp each day, my hair new growth seems to be a little thicker but I'm not sure if its just me wanting this to work so bad.  i will take pics soon. Has anyone used MT has a dc, if how how are you using it?


----------



## ladycage (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

What are you ladies using as dc moisturizing treatment to go along with your MT usage?


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



ladycage said:


> What are you ladies using as dc moisturizing treatment to go along with your MT usage?



I'm ors replenish packs...or Elasta DR-11 for dc.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



ladycage said:


> What are you ladies using as dc moisturizing treatment to go along with your MT usage?



I use the Eqyss Premier Cream Rinse, and Elsta QP IFC, along with some homemade stuffs.

*gorgeous86 - You've been updated! 
LisaLisa1908 - You've been added! 
imaqt - You've been added! *


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



ladycage said:


> What are you ladies using as dc moisturizing treatment to go along with your MT usage?



Keracare Humecto.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

My bottle came in the mail about 3 days ago and I started applying again yesterday. I saw a huge decrease in OCT shedding last month, so hopefully it will stay that way.:crossfingers:


----------



## The Princess (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I will be using OCT tomorrow on the scalp and letting it sit 30 mins till whenever I feel like washing it off.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



ladycage said:


> What are you ladies using as dc moisturizing treatment to go along with your MT usage?


I am using Mizani Moisturefuse, Keracare Humecto, Alter Ego Garlic treatment, Mizani Thermasmooth, or Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Conditioners.

I just bought some Aubrey Organics White Camillea Ultra Smoothing Conditioner but it hasn't gotten here yet, but I will be using that also.


----------



## Opulence (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



jamaicalovely said:


> hey guys, just checking in....
> 
> I changed my mix up a bit and added MN. OMG!!! My nape is taking off with already .5 of growth. Woohoo!


 
what is MN?


----------



## Wanny (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Im so discouraged. I got my weave taken down yesterday and I shed like crazy. I lost sooo much hair than usual. All the progress that i made has been gone. I feel like im back to square one. I want to continue using Oct/mega tek but cant afford for this to keep happening. I been using it for 2 months and I been in a weave for 2 months. I did deep condition with oct and mega-tek before putting in a sew in today. My stylist said I need to use vitamins. So off I go to one of those threads to do my research.


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Wanny said:


> Im so discouraged. I got my weave taken down yesterday and I shed like crazy. I lost sooo much hair than usual. All the progress that i made has been gone. I feel like im back to square one. I want to continue using Oct/mega tek but cant afford for this to keep happening. I been using it for 2 months and I been in a weave for 2 months. I did deep condition with oct and mega-tek before putting in a sew in today. My stylist said I need to use vitamins. So off I go to one of those threads to do my research.



I'm sorry to hear that Wanny Were you talking any garlic supplements?


----------



## Twisties (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Just posting my official January, 2009 starting point.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*beans4reezy - You've been added! *


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Wanny said:


> Im so discouraged. I got my weave taken down yesterday and I shed like crazy. I lost sooo much hair than usual. All the progress that i made has been gone. I feel like im back to square one. I want to continue using Oct/mega tek but cant afford for this to keep happening. I been using it for 2 months and I been in a weave for 2 months. I did deep condition with oct and mega-tek before putting in a sew in today. My stylist said I need to use vitamins. So off I go to one of those threads to do my research.


 
Okay Wanny, is this your first time getting your hair weaved? If so then, please be reminded that whether we do a protective style or not, our scalp will shed an average of 50-100 hairs per day. So if your hair has been in a sew-in for 2 months, then multiply a minimum of 50 hairs a day times 60 days - then you're looking at an average of 3,000 to 6,000 hairs for that time. 

Would you say that you had that many hairs shed for those 2 months? If so, then that's normal. Now if you lost like half your head of hair, then that would be really scary and cause for some real concern. Don't panic honey, just up your garlic supplements and garlic treatments and you should be fine, okay?


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> *beans4reezy - You've been added! *


 
Thanks Kiya!! I am EXCITED.  Another challenge to conquer!!


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Just checking in.  I'll be taking my weave down tomorrow.  I've been wearing it since November 30th.  I can see that I've got ALOT of growth in the back.  I'll be back to post my results tomorrow.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Opulence said:


> what is MN?



MN stands for miconazole nitrate.  This is the same antifungal cream used to treat yeast infections that have been claimed to stimulate hair growth.


----------



## Opulence (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



jamaicalovely said:


> MN stands for miconazole nitrate. This is the same antifungal cream used to treat yeast infections that have been claimed to stimulate hair growth.


 
oh wow. ok. have people on here used it and gotten results?


----------



## Wanny (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



omnipadme said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Wanny Were you talking any garlic supplements?


 I have garlic pills and have not been using them. Thought shedding would bypass me.  I do condition with the Alter Ego garlic shampoo. I have a confession. I drink nothing but soda, no water and I dont take vitamins since I was a little girl. So there you go. Maybe that all has a part to play. Im not gonna give up on these products right now but try to treat my inner health and see how it goes.


----------



## Wanny (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Aggie said:


> Okay Wanny, is this your first time getting your hair weaved? If so then, please be reminded that whether we do a protective style or not, our scalp will shed an average of 50-100 hairs per day. So if your hair has been in a sew-in for 2 months, then multiply a minimum of 50 hairs a day times 60 days - then you're looking at an average of 3,000 to 6,000 hairs for that time.
> 
> Would you say that you had that many hairs shed for those 2 months? If so, then that's normal. Now if you lost like half your head of hair, then that would be really scary and cause for some real concern. Don't panic honey, just up your garlic supplements and garlic treatments and you should be fine, okay?


  Thank you Aggie. No I been in sew ins for years. This is my first period where im actually trying to care for my hair underneath by deep conditioning and using growth aids. Was hoping to be able to rock my own hair in the summer at a good length. Can I ask you, is it sensible because of matting to deep condition once a week? i thought that might of been the culprit because it did matt. Thanks in advance.


----------



## grnidmonster (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Wanny,
IMO, a multivitamin may help, especially if you havent taken them since you were a child, drink alot of soda and very little water. Soda depletes the body of certain essential vitamins and minerals and water is extremely important to essentially every function in the body. Try to cut out the soda, even if it is one can a day to start and replace with water. It will take several months but, you will see an improvement in the quality of your hair once you vitamin and mineral levels are appropriate.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Wanny said:


> I have garlic pills and have not been using them. Thought shedding would bypass me. I do condition with the Alter Ego garlic shampoo. *I have a confession. I drink nothing but soda, no water and I dont take vitamins since I was a little girl. So there you go. Maybe that all has a part to play.* Im not gonna give up on these products right now but try to treat my inner health and see how it goes.


 
Thanks so much for your candor here Wanny.



Wanny said:


> Thank you Aggie. No I been in sew ins for years. This is my first period where im actually trying to care for my hair underneath by deep conditioning and using growth aids. Was hoping to be able to rock my own hair in the summer at a good length. Can I ask you, is it sensible because of matting to deep condition once a week? i thought that might of been the culprit because it did matt. Thanks in advance.


 
Now because you were wearing a weave, I would DC about every 2 weeks as opposed to every week, unless of course you intend to wear it no longer than 4 weeks at a time. I would work on daily spraying a light leave-in on your natural corn-rowed hair under the sew in for added moisture - something like Profectiv Anti-Tangle leave-in or Kenra daily provision. Hope this helps.


----------



## TeaKyoo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I am new to this hair growth challenge.  But this thread had me going to my local Feed Center to buy some Mega-Tek Rebuilder just to start this challenge.  Plus I am looking all over the internet for reviews and such.  I found a few on Amazon and a good one here with lots of information Mega-Tek Review.  

I saw some Avocado Mist at the Feed Center and I am wondering if anyone has used this?  It smells really good well to me at least and it is a huge bottle for $22.  I am just curious.  I got a few samples from the store too.  I got 4 (1oz) samples of the EQyss Survivor Detangles Shines, EQyss Premier Shampoo (for DD), and two samples of the EQyss Premier Instant Cream Rinse Detangler.

I am trying to get my SIL on the challenge too because she is always complaining that her hair doesn't grow but I want to show her it does and she can do it.

TQ


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



TeaKyoo said:


> I am new to this hair growth challenge.  But this thread had me going to my local Feed Center to buy some Mega-Tek Rebuilder just to start this challenge.  Plus I am looking all over the internet for reviews and such.  I found a few on Amazon and a good one here with lots of information Mega-Tek Review.
> 
> I saw some Avocado Mist at the Feed Center and I am wondering if anyone has used this?  It smells really good well to me at least and it is a huge bottle for $22.  I am just curious.  I got a few samples from the store too.  I got 4 (1oz) samples of the EQyss Survivor Detangles Shines, EQyss Premier Shampoo (for DD), and two samples of the EQyss Premier Instant Cream Rinse Detangler.
> 
> ...



I have the avacado mist, but I haven't figured out how to use it/fit it into my regimen. 

You've been added!


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

So as some of you ladies know, I have been using my mixture for a while now. I just took my sew in out this morning and updated my fokti. I do not know how to post pictures in a message without getting this crazy message. So anyway, please check out my fokti to see my results. I will be getting a blow out next week and will add that to my pinki strip and fokti.


















I tried to add pictures. I hope they show up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



phyl73 said:


> So as some of you ladies know, I have been using my mixture for a while now. I just took my sew in out this morning and updated my fokti. I do not know how to post pictures in a message without getting this crazy message. So anyway, please check out my fokti to see my results. I will be getting a blow out next week and will add that to my pinki strip and fokti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



girl that is crazy growth.  do you have a relaxer?

i have used MT mixed with a little castor oil for three days now.  should i use this stuff every day, 2 to 3 days like that bottle stated or every other day?  also my hair is very soft and moisturized.  i thought it was going to be hair.  i have been applying it on my scalp and it does tingle.


----------



## strawbearysweet (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Ok so...phyl73 I just looked at your fotki and you got some absolutely amazing growth. How often do you co-wash throughout the week? How often do you do coffee rinses?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Yeah, Phy....your growth is sick. I'm interested in your response to the questions above.   What's your OCT/MT mix again?


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hey sorry for the slow response. My mom is sick. I used half and half of each. I also cowashed at least 3 times a week with pantene relaxed and natural hair mask. I also sprayed it with water and carefree curl.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

That's amazing, phyl!!!!  Wow, wow, wow!!! 

I'm so proud of myself, I actually put in twists last night! Now, to apply MT every night this week!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Ok, i slacked off but im back on the wagon now that i have my OCT. JustKiya can you update me to using Megatek and OCT? thanks!


----------



## Keedah (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I ordered my Megatek and its here now so Im in!! Please add me to the challenge. Ill be mixing it with an oil (probably castor) and applying 2-3 days a week with weekly washes and DC with Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Applied my BT this morning.  I measured 1/2 inch of NG on my crown and 3/8 inch above my forehead last week. That was 26 days post.


----------



## meziaa (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*Thank you for adding me! My MT still hasn't come yet tho, i'm vexed!*


----------



## meziaa (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



phyl73 said:


> So as some of you ladies know, I have been using my mixture for a while now. I just took my sew in out this morning and updated my fokti. I do not know how to post pictures in a message without getting this crazy message. So anyway, please check out my fokti to see my results. I will be getting a blow out next week and will add that to my pinki strip and fokti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*WOW!!!!!!!*

*Amazing growth phyl!*


----------



## KeraKrazy (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Can you add me too please, I just got my order of megatek and I will be mixing with castor oil.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Wow Phyl- awesome growth.  I am really happy for you.


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Okay yall- I'm already experiencing new growth! At first I thought I was just being hopeful, but I've had the tingles since I started mega-tek & ayurveda. I'm 5 weeks post and a touchup is scheduled for April 3rd. I usually don't start feeling anything until week 6 (I always make notes on my calendar). I also have had close to zero shedding and breakage thanks to ayurveda- I usually loose wads of hair, but not anymore!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hey i was lucky enough to buy a unused bottle of OCT from one of the ladies on the forum. I cant wait until it arrives!!!!

Justkiya can you update me i used to be eroberson and i will now be using mt/oct.


----------



## kinkylyfe (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Am I too late to join? I hope not, b/c I'm on a mission for 2009! Please sign me up for the challenge. I just received my Mega Tek in the mail and I'm ready to shine in 2009!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Okay ladies here's my update. I took out my braids extensions 2.5 weeks earlier than scheduled because my new growth was like a whole inch and a quarter....looked really horrible to me even though others were saying it was wearing out well. Well after reading Patricia's thread "My Discovery", I decided to add more proteins to my hair especially since I am currently 11 weeks post my last relaxer.

I start off with a prepoo I made of 6oz of MT mixed with 2 tubes of MN, a few drops each of peppermint, rosemary, lavendar and cedarwood essential oils. Last night I squeezed this mixture all through my scalp first and then added it to my hair, put on a plastic cap and satin cap then went to bed. My scalp was tingling all night and still was when I woke up this morning, I think because of the essential oils.

So I washed it out with CON (green label) poo, put on some concentrated MT on my hair and scalp, showered, washed it out after 5 minutes and resumed my regular regimen of deep conditioning. I conditioned with Elucence Extended Moisture mixed with Mizani Fulfyl (mild proteins) for about 15 minutes without heat and I lost maybe 3 hairs, if that, ie ,  super strong hair. I am now sitting with my DC of Elucence MB conditioner and Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair on my hair for about 45 minutes under my dryer. 

My hair is uber soft from the added (mild) proteins, I think because it is allowing my hair to hold on to moisture wayyyy better. No matter what though, I still follow up my protein conditioning with a lot moisture....very important. 

I will continue to do this every 2 days until I get my relaxer next weekend for the added strength on my demarcation line.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Will we be seeing pictures next weekend, Aggie?? :woohoo: 

sexyeyes3616 - I tried to respond to your PM, but the system is giving me a nastygram - did your sub expire, maybe?

*KeraKrazy - You've been added! 
FASHION STAR - You've been added! 
LovingLengths - You've been added! 
rak1209 - You've been added! 
ladycage - You've been added!*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> Will we be seeing pictures next weekend, Aggie?? :woohoo:


 
Yes I believe so JK. I will be getting a trim a couple of days after my relaxer and then I'll have pics taken. I may take a pic before and after my trim though , I think that's what I'll do.


----------



## ladycage (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Im still doing the MT every day to my scalp, I'm still not sure if it is working but my new growth seems thicker and I noticed that my hair is not shedding as much as before.  I started taking garlic pills and biotin.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Please add me.  I started with MT last night.  I combined MT, olive oil and WGO.  No specific amounts just eye balled what looked good.  More MT than anything else of course   I did that all in a color applicator bottle with a tiny whole.  It helped sooo much with application!  I was able to get the product on my scalp ONLY!  Down the line I will experiment with dc and ends with MT...too afraid for now lol.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I haven't been consistent with MT lately but I'm thinking about trying OCT.


----------



## chosen07 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I've been using the MT faithfully applying to scalp at least 5 times a week since Jan 1. I'm not sure about length but my TWA is surely thicker! its not yet a month so I'm trying to refrain from 'growth checks' and becoming too obsessed with it...but its harddddderplexed

nice gowth ladies!!!


----------



## yodie (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Is anyone experiencing harder hair from MT/OCT? I didn't always faithfully dc with the cream rinse.  I started dc'ing/steaming twice a week with cream rinse and different conditioners.

My hair still kind of has that hardness to it.  I also clarify at least once a month.  Maybe I need to give OCT/MT a break.  I hate the way my hair feels. Way too much protein.

Anybody else?


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



yodie said:


> Is anyone experiencing harder hair from MT/OCT? I didn't always faithfully dc with the cream rinse. I started dc'ing/steaming twice a week with cream rinse and different conditioners.
> 
> My hair still kind of has that hardness to it. I also clarify at least once a month. Maybe I need to give OCT/MT a break. I hate the way my hair feels. Way too much protein.
> 
> Anybody else?


 
Your hair will become thicker and stronger with using these products. But what I've learned is that I had to find richer, more conditioning DCs. Keracare Humecto wasn't doing it anymore for me. Also, some products are not mean to be DCs. I don't think a creme rinse is meant to deeply penetrate. You may try using a moisture DC consistently to see results. You clarify alot, that may also be the culprit. Anything more than once a month may be stripping your hair of it's natural oils. Hope this helps.


----------



## Opulence (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Your Cheeziness said:


> Your hair will become thicker and stronger with using these products. But what I've learned is that I had to find richer, more conditioning DCs. Keracare Humecto wasn't doing it anymore for me. Also, some products are not mean to be DCs. I don't think a creme rinse is meant to deeply penetrate. You may try using a moisture DC consistently to see results. You clarify alot, that may also be the culprit. Anything more than once a month may be stripping your hair of it's natural oils. Hope this helps.


 

awesome progress Cheeziness!!!!!!!!!! OMG it's beautiful! what was your regimen...wait wait wait...I'm heading over to your page now.


----------



## yodie (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Your Cheeziness said:


> Your hair will become thicker and stronger with using these products. But what I've learned is that I had to find richer, more conditioning DCs. Keracare Humecto wasn't doing it anymore for me. Also, some products are not mean to be DCs. I don't think a creme rinse is meant to deeply penetrate. You may try using a moisture DC consistently to see results. You clarify alot, that may also be the culprit. Anything more than once a month may be stripping your hair of it's natural oils. Hope this helps.


 
Thanks.  Is clarifying once a month too much? 

I agree that I need to find richer, more moisturizing dc's.

I use Pantene (white jar) ultra nourish, caramel treatment, cream rinse. That's it so far.  Need to check out the DC thread to get some ideas for GREAT, ultra moisturizing dc's.  Although, I do love the caramel treatment.

What are you ladies using for moisturizing only dc's?

P.S.  Your progress is AWESOME!!


----------



## Opulence (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

My husband is laughing at me. I just made my relaxer appointment. for March 26th!!! LOL...I have an event on March 28th that I want to reveal my hair for. I am getting braids tomorrow (kinky twists). I will be 31 weeks and 4 days post by then. WOW. my longest stretch ever! i don't even want to know what that hairdresser bill will be. relaxer, trim, deep condition, set. wowzers i can barely wait!

ladies with braids or have used Megatek or OCT with braids, what was your regimen? also how about washing? how does that work?


----------



## Opulence (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

chezziness, i just got through your album and it's so inspiring. Great job! I'm so happy for you and proud of you!


----------



## Xerxes (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Your Cheeziness said:


> Your hair will become thicker and stronger with using these products. But what I've learned is that I had to find richer, more conditioning DCs. Keracare Humecto wasn't doing it anymore for me. Also, some products are not mean to be DCs. I don't think a creme rinse is meant to deeply penetrate. You may try using a moisture DC consistently to see results. You clarify alot, that may also be the culprit. Anything more than once a month may be stripping your hair of it's natural oils. Hope this helps.



Wow! I so want to mimic your results for the past 6 months.  I just started using MT on 1/5/09 and my last relaxer was on 12/23/08.  However, I already have newgrowth that's on and poppin'! LOL  I just apply MT everyday to my scalp and the length of my hair as if it were grease or a leave in moisturizer.  The biggest difference is the thickness of my hair, it literally got thicker after just the first 2 days.  I can't wait for my touch-up to see how much it will grow.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



yodie said:


> Thanks. *Is clarifying once a month too much? *
> 
> I agree that I need to find richer, more moisturizing dc's.
> 
> ...


 
No yodie, once a month is acceptable. I clarify twice a month sometimes, depending on how much build-up I have, but I use a mild clarifying poo by Elucence, so it doesn't strip my hair at all. As far as what we use for moisturizing DCs, I would recommend that you check out this link in the DC challenge thread for some ideas - http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=319707. Hope this helps.


----------



## yodie (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks Aggie.

Jumping over to that thread right now.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



yodie said:


> Thanks.  Is clarifying once a month too much?
> 
> I agree that I need to find richer, more moisturizing dc's.
> 
> ...



I use the bolded, plus Elasta QP IFC (my number 1!), and Trader Joe's Refresh conditioner, when I can get my hands on it. 
*
kristie21 - You've been added!*


----------



## MzLady78 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I just ordered a bottle of MT, can you add me, JustKiya?


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



MzLady78 said:


> I just ordered a bottle of MT, can you add me, JustKiya?



Sure thing!


----------



## yodie (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Last night I decided that I needed to buy more Scurl.  Checked out the ingredients today and decided against it.  I love Scurl, but I'm trying to rid my regimen of most chemicals.

So, I added some jasmine and grapeseed oils and glycerin to my spray bottle and my hair already feels much softer.  
Thanks ladies.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



yodie said:


> Thanks. Is clarifying once a month too much?
> 
> I agree that I need to find richer, more moisturizing dc's.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you...what's truly ironic is that I thought about your post after I replied and it dawned on me, I hadn't clarified in FOREVER. So I did and decided to give Keracare another shot. Honeychile....that was what I needed!   Humecto felt like the 1st time all over again...LOL...so thank YOU for reminding me that I need to clarify more often!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



yodie said:


> Last night I decided that I needed to buy more Scurl. Checked out the ingredients today and decided against it. I love Scurl, but I'm trying to rid my regimen of most chemicals.
> 
> So, I added some jasmine and grapeseed oils and glycerin to my spray bottle and my hair already feels much softer.
> Thanks ladies.


 
Oh yeah that Soul Glo juice will pump up the moisture, I loves it! The ingredients aren't the best, but it does the job and that's all I care about. I'm glad your hair feels better.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Okay I wanted to make sure that I had a accurate science to my findings. Well Im 10 weeks post now. I been using OCT since I recevied it, Jan 02. I have been using it faitfully, leaving it on 30mins to hours. Sometimes I leave it on overnight. Now here come the science. At 8 weeks I will experience shriekage. Well since OCT, my hair is hanging longer. Im like NO way, this stuff can't not work that fast. I was in the shower and I usually try to hold my head back to see if I can feel my hair, usually I can only feel to my fingertips, this time I can feel my hair in the center palm in my hand. Also its visible when I detangle. When I look in the mirror I can notice the growth. 

This stuff is the truth. It is noticable. Just had to give an update to my OCT finding.


----------



## The Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



yodie said:


> Is anyone experiencing harder hair from MT/OCT? I didn't always faithfully dc with the cream rinse. I started dc'ing/steaming twice a week with cream rinse and different conditioners.
> 
> My hair still kind of has that hardness to it. I also clarify at least once a month. Maybe I need to give OCT/MT a break. I hate the way my hair feels. Way too much protein.
> 
> Anybody else?


 
Try DC'ing more. It was mention when using these growth aids, you have to up on your DC'ing. Due to the fact, they might be drying to the hair, cause of the high protein precentage in them. See if the DC helps.


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

am joining today placed order for MT received my retouch on 1/15/09. Ok ready now I hope  all goes well


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



The Princess said:


> Okay I wanted to make sure that I had a accurate science to my findings. Well Im 10 weeks post now. I been using OCT since I recevied it, Jan 02. I have been using it faitfully, leaving it on 30mins to hours. Sometimes I leave it on overnight. Now here come the science. At 8 weeks I will experience shriekage. Well since OCT, my hair is hanging longer. Im like NO way, this stuff can't not work that fast. I was in the shower and I usually try to hold my head back to see if I can feel my hair, usually I can only feel to my fingertips, this time I can feel my hair in the center palm in my hand. Also its visible when I detangle. When I look in the mirror I can notice the growth.
> 
> This stuff is the truth. It is noticable. Just had to give an update to my OCT finding.



You grow girl!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I pre-pooed again  overnight with my MT/MN and essential oils mixture all over my scalp and hair - I soooo love this tingling on my scalp. I washed it out this morning and followed up with a 5 minute straight MT treatment. I am now sitting with some Aphogee 2 step mixed with some CON Reconstructor on my hair until hard. I will be DC'ing with Kenra MC and Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair doused with a little bit of salt...can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



The Princess said:


> Okay I wanted to make sure that I had a accurate science to my findings. Well Im 10 weeks post now. I been using OCT since I recevied it, Jan 02. I have been using it faitfully, leaving it on 30mins to hours. Sometimes I leave it on overnight. Now here come the science. At 8 weeks I will experience shriekage. Well since OCT, my hair is hanging longer. Im like NO way, this stuff can't not work that fast. I was in the shower and I usually try to hold my head back to see if I can feel my hair, usually I can only feel to my fingertips, this time I can feel my hair in the center palm in my hand. Also its visible when I detangle. When I look in the mirror I can notice the growth.
> 
> This stuff is the truth. It is noticable. Just had to give an update to my OCT finding.


 

I'm so glad for you.  I remember when I had that moment where you think must be losing it.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I am about to order need to know if there are any coupon codes for MT.
The lost I was able to find was $35 ????


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

bump for assistance


----------



## sydwrites (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I would like to be added to this challenge!  I'll be using MT, I tried it for about six weeks last summer but I had a real bad protein overload issue because I was letting it get on my hair instead of just my scalp that made me push it to the back of the shelves.  I'm going to try again and make sure to get it on my scalp only and up my Deep Conditioning just in case.  I also bought Queen Helene's Garlic shampoo to curb any shedding.  I'm going to need all the help I can get if I want BSL in '09!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

^^^ Sydwrites, nice progress!


----------



## Katrice (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I'm getting my first sew-in next week...how do I use Oct w/a sew-in?  How frequently should I wash?


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Hot40 said:


> I am about to order need to know if there are any coupon codes for MT.
> The lost I was able to find was $35 ????



I bought mine here- http://www.easypetstore.com/ I had a $5 off coupon, but now they are doing 20% off everything. My MT was $27 and change including shipping and tax.


----------



## mistee11 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Your Cheeziness said:


> Your hair will become thicker and stronger with using these products. But what I've learned is that I had to find richer, more conditioning DCs. Keracare Humecto wasn't doing it anymore for me. Also, some products are not mean to be DCs. I don't think a creme rinse is meant to deeply penetrate. You may try using a moisture DC consistently to see results. You clarify alot, that may also be the culprit. Anything more than once a month may be stripping your hair of it's natural oils. Hope this helps.


 
Your hair is so beautiful!  I'm going to check out your fotki right now!


----------



## kristie21 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> I use the bolded, plus Elasta QP IFC (my number 1!), and Trader Joe's Refresh conditioner, when I can get my hands on it.
> 
> *kristie21 - You've been added!*


 


THANKS JUST KIYA!! OMG can't wait to start using this stuff!! Due to weather conditions where I live (SNOW!) I was unable to grab my bottle from the Tack store I found out here but I will be picking it up this week! Thanks again and congrats on your progress!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I would like to be added to this challenge if it's not too late. I just ordered my Megatek today and according the the site  www.legacytack.com  it shipped today. I plan on using it straight, applying once a day but may mix it with some castor oil. 







Thanks!


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



sonia1965 said:


> Dear Justkiya,
> 
> Can you please add me to the challenge? I will be doing MT/OCT, and coffee rinses to check shedding. I'm also on the Delicious DC Challenge.
> 
> Many thanks, photos by the end of the week!


 

Finally, my starting pics


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

bump..............................


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

bump


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Please help!!!!  I can't attached my pictures into this thread.  I have updates!!!


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

So this weekend I hennaed my hair in preparation for the blow fry session at the dominicians the next day. My henna story is a story in itself. It came out great, but I almost passed out from trying to multitask while wearing it. Anywho, I went to the shop the next day and I know they were talking about me because I don't have a perm. So after she finishes, she asks me if I want her to trim "a little hit mommy". I shouted so loudly I should have been screaming at her when I said NO!!! So she wraps me up and sends me on my way. I'm so excited while driving home from the shop. So I get home and take the wrap down. It was super straight. I grabbed the hand mirror to look at the back and notice that it's still skinny in the middle. I was so disappointed that I wanted to cry. So the next day I wear it out at work and everyone is talking about how much it has grown,erplexed but all I can think about is the hole so I decide I will trim it myself when I get home. Well this is why I should not play with scissors:
















This was the blow out:
















See the hole?








It did grow but was still skinny
















So I did this to it:






So then I just decided to do this:








and this:











And now I am free!!!!! I didn't plan to do this before April, but I did. I figure it will grow back before the end of the year. What do you ladies think?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

GREAT PROGRESS Phyl!


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I'm loving the new growth, but I just started experiencing somewhat more sheddage. I've decided to do green tea rinses in-between co-washes to combat.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

You guys this MT is amazing! I have reached BSL! How did this happen? I can't believe it!


----------



## Sieda (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

^^ oui oui 

Congrats!  I cant wait until I experience that feeling.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Sieda said:


> ^^ oui oui
> 
> Congrats!  I cant wait until I experience that feeling.


 
Thank you, I think I'm stunned. I went from shoulder length to BSL in 5 months is that normal? I certainly feel the difference when I wash my hair, I feel hair on my back. Feels strange. I love it though.


----------



## Opulence (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



phyl73 said:


> So this weekend I hennaed my hair in preparation for the blow fry session at the dominicians the next day. My henna story is a story in itself. It came out great, but I almost passed out from trying to multitask while wearing it. Anywho, I went to the shop the next day and I know they were talking about me because I don't have a perm. So after she finishes, she asks me if I want her to trim "a little hit mommy". I shouted so loudly I should have been screaming at her when I said NO!!! So she wraps me up and sends me on my way. I'm so excited while driving home from the shop. So I get home and take the wrap down. It was super straight. I grabbed the hand mirror to look at the back and notice that it's still skinny in the middle. I was so disappointed that I wanted to cry. So the next day I wear it out at work and everyone is talking about how much it has grown,erplexed but all I can think about is the hole so I decide I will trim it myself when I get home. Well this is why I should not play with scissors:
> 
> 
> 
> oh now I can't see your pics! :-(


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



CurlyMoo said:


> You guys this MT is amazing! I have reached BSL! How did this happen? I can't believe it!



That's fabulous!! I so need to stop slacking - and I've been been doing two strand twists! Ugh, I just don't feel like doing ANYTHING when I get home, though. *sigh* 


*MzLady78 & Hot40 - ya'll were already on the list! 
supermodelsonya & Sieda - You've been added! *

I had to reboot my computer, and the notes I had kept on who needed to be added got wiped - if you requested to be added to the list _*after*_ Jan 16th, and I haven't gotten you yet - please drop me a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

phyl73--you're making me want to reboot my computer because that is AMAZING PROGRESS.

curlymoo--OMG your hair is BSL!! That's awesome. Ya'll about to make me go searching for the mailman right now! LOL

I had to reorder my MT on ebay because legacytak.com has it on backorder for several weeks.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks kiya!


----------



## tatambabyy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

is it too late to join?
if not count me in!
i have a bottle of oct on the way


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



tatambabyy said:


> is it too late to join?
> if not count me in!
> i have a bottle of oct on the way



I've added you!


----------



## hothair (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Me me I wanna join - I'm back in the hairworld, I'm using OCT exclusively used MT for 4 months thickened my hair but normal growth for me.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



hothair said:


> Me me I wanna join - I'm back in the hairworld, I'm using OCT exclusively used MT for 4 months thickened my hair but normal growth for me.



Added you, as well!


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I"m still hanging in there... I got much growth from this stuff, but the issue is retaining my length.. I have had to trim twice because my ends were badly split.  I got about 3 inches past shoulder length only to loose most of it.  So basically, i'm right where I was in the 9/5/08 pic below.. I need to focus more on retaining now, while i'm still doing the nightly meggasagging and stuff.... Wish  me luck!  I'm trying to keep them moisturized and tucked in.  Plus I think my scissors might be too dull.. So I gotta get some new ones.. Anyways, here's to reenergizing and getting back solid on this wagon!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> That's fabulous!! I so need to stop slacking - and I've been been doing two strand twists! Ugh, I just don't feel like doing ANYTHING when I get home, though. *sigh*
> 
> 
> *MzLady78 & Hot40 - ya'll were already on the list! *
> ...


 
Time to get back on that horse and ride the waves of Mega-Tek.  I started to slack off during the holidays but I said no I will just keep doing it even if it's twice a week. And I'm running low so the last few weeks I've just been putting it on my scalp. I need that gallone Kiya, NOW! So who wants to do a gallon giveaway?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



belle_reveuse28 said:


> I"m still hanging in there... I got much growth from this stuff, but the issue is retaining my length.. I have had to trim twice because my ends were badly split. I got about 3 inches past shoulder length only to loose most of it. So basically, i'm right where I was in the 9/5/08 pic below.. I need to focus more on retaining now, while i'm still doing the nightly meggasagging and stuff.... Wish me luck! I'm trying to keep them moisturized and tucked in. Plus I think my scissors might be too dull.. So I gotta get some new ones.. Anyways, here's to reenergizing and getting back solid on this wagon!


 
Don't worry once your get your ends healthy you will be well on your way to flipin' that hair!


----------



## hardymem (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I too have a bottle of OCT on the way, ordered it yesterday and would love to join if still spots open.  I just have one question though, will there be directions on the bottle?  If not how do you all apply it like a scalp oil or what I am lost but hair is so thin and scarce in the back and middle need some help.  I keep shedding small amounts at a time too, but they add up to a lot of shedding at the end of 8 weeks.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Is the coupon for kvvet still working? Because the option is no longer there. erplexed


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

 The gallong of Mega-Tek is *OUT OF STOCK*! You people are something else. I know it's LHCF who's buying up the Mega-Tek!!!!! Those poor horses don't stand a chance.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

 AND THE 16 OZ IS GONE TOO. DAMN SHAME!  I could have sworn they were both there yesterday. UGH!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



hardymem said:


> I too have a bottle of OCT on the way, ordered it yesterday and would love to join if still spots open.  I just have one question though, will there be directions on the bottle?  If not how do you all apply it like a scalp oil or what I am lost but hair is so thin and scarce in the back and middle need some help.  I keep shedding small amounts at a time too, but they add up to a lot of shedding at the end of 8 weeks.



I've added you (or will, as soon as I post this). 

There are directions on the bottle, but most of the ladies who are using this as a growth aid aren't using the directions on the bottle.  I'd suggest that you do a search on the forum for MT and OCT regimens, and see what you find, because there are several different ways to use it. 

In general, though, most ladies apply it directly to their scalp at least 3 times a week - and that's the bare bones of it. 
I always suggest that unless you are already DC'ing with something moisturizing twice a week, you start doing that to counteract any potential protein issues. 
It's a rich, creamy consistency, so it's really easy to apply and rub in. 

Shedding is okay - as long as the hair has the bulb on the end. Shedding is the releasing of a dead hair, so that a brand new one can grow. Breakage (short strands, no bulb on the end) however is a sign that your hair isn't getting all that it needs somehow, and you need to figure out what's going on. 

Be warned, OCT can increase your shedding - ladies have used both garlic supplements, as well as topical garlic treatments, and I've found that using a coffee rinse after my DC's is reducing shedding, as well. 

Urm. There is a lot of information on the board about the use of OCT - and quite a bit of it is concentrated in the first two threads (linked from the first post of this thread). I'd suggest you spend the time you have waiting for the OCT to arrive reading up on some of them.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hi Justkiya I received my Megatek about a week ago can u sign me up!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



SouthernBeauty said:


> Hi Justkiya I received my Megatek about a week ago can u sign me up!



You're added!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



CurlyMoo said:


> AND THE 16 OZ IS GONE TOO. DAMN SHAME!  I could have sworn they were both there yesterday. UGH!!



Try ebay. That's where I got it. Mine is on the way!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

What brand odorless garlic are you guys using?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



sunbasque said:


> What brand odorless garlic are you guys using?


 
Try the NOW brand.

That siggy is funny. Buh, bye now, ok beat street.


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Uh, what happened to all my pictures I posted last night revealing my BC?  It took me well over an hour to do that.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Okay ladies, just so you know, I ahve made a decision to transition....





























Don't get too excited now...it's only from relaxed to texlaxed. My first texlaxer was today and I like how it looks, I really do, so I'm keepin' it. I know that I will have to trim and trim for a while so I may have to drop out of the bootcamp challenge for a while. Hmmm, not sure about how much trimming I'll be doing, so maybe I'll hold off on that for a minute.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



CurlyMoo said:


> Try the NOW brand.
> 
> That siggy is funny. Buh, bye now, ok beat street.



Where do i buy the brand?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

i love your siggy too lol!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



sunbasque said:


> Where do i buy the brand?


 

Try the health food stores.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



phyl73 said:


> Uh, what happened to all my pictures I posted last night revealing my BC?  It took me well over an hour to do that.



I don't know - I could never see them.  



Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, just so you know, I ahve made a decision to transition....
> 
> Don't get too excited now...it's only from relaxed to texlaxed. My first texlaxer was today and I like how it looks, I really do, so I'm keepin' it. I know that I will have to trim and trim for a while so I may have to drop out of the bootcamp challenge for a while. Hmmm, not sure about how much trimming I'll be doing, so maybe I'll hold off on that for a minute.



 You ain't even right!!! Why do you have to trim?  You think the relaxed/texlaxed textures are going to battle that hard?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



supermodelsonya said:


> Try ebay. That's where I got it. Mine is on the way!


 
I can't believe their selling this on ebay. Thank you.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Does anyone have the valley vet coupon code?


----------



## Candycane044 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks JK for doing this!  I am using MT and MTG simultaneously.  I'll inform you all how this goes...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

okay ladies, I posted this in the DC challenge as well and I don't want anybody to panic but I trimmed my hhair today - I'm back to APL. I am transitioning to texlaxed hair. Here are the attachments, so enjoy ladies:-


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Aggie said:


> okay ladies, I posted this in the DC challenge as well and I don't want anybody to panic but I trimmed my hhair today - I'm back to APL. I am transitioning to texlaxed hair. Here are the attachments, so enjoy ladies:-



Aggie - your hair looks so beautiful!!! Kudos my friend!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



sqzbly1908 said:


> Aggie - your hair looks so beautiful!!! Kudos my friend!!!


 
Thanks sqzbly, I certainly noticed it has a much better shine and I really feel it will get better from here on out. I also think too that the slight increase in protein application on my hair has helped tremendously in it's ability to hold on to more moisture better. I really like the results so far. 

My stylist said it grew so long (she seemed  especially since I haven't been to her in a while) but she commented that I will have to trim it if I am transitioning to texlaxing my hair. She recommends a trim at every texlax, and that's fine with me. I don't want to be dealing with 3 different textures and demarcation breakage for too long anyway. So the sooner my bone-straight relaxed ends are off my head, the better. I am indeed looking forward to a full head of texlaxed hair - finally!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Aggie said:


> Thanks sqzbly, I certainly noticed it has a much better shine and I really feel it will get better from here on out. I also think too that the slight increase in protein application on my hair has helped tremendously in it's ability to hold on to more moisture better. I really like the results so far.
> 
> My stylist said it grew so long (she seemed  especially since I haven't been to her in a while) but she commented that I will have to trim it if I am transitioning to texlaxing my hair. She recommends a trim at every texlax, and that's fine with me. I don't want to be dealing with 3 different textures and demarcation breakage for too long anyway. So the sooner my bone-straight relaxed ends are off my head, the better. I am indeed looking forward to a full head of texlaxed hair - finally!



I am really gearing toward it and I really like then versatility of styles that I am seeing with being texlaxed...My concern is also that line of demarcation because I don't do the protective styling. You already go the length - I know it will be so pretty...


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Aggie said:


> okay ladies, I posted this in the DC challenge as well and I don't want anybody to panic but I trimmed my hhair today - I'm back to APL. I am transitioning to texlaxed hair. Here are the attachments, so enjoy ladies:-



Aggie, I know you're not going to believe me, but i swear the thickness that was added to your ends by cutting them makes your hair look longer!!  I love the blunt cut-now watch your hair start growing like crazy, you'll be back to BSL and beyond in no time! Your hair looks wonderful!!! Ayurveda rules!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Stella B. said:


> Aggie, I know you're not going to believe me, but i swear the thickness that was added to your ends by cutting them makes your hair look longer!!  I love the blunt cut-now watch your hair start growing like crazy, you'll be back to BSL and beyond in no time! Your hair looks wonderful!!! Ayurveda rules!!!!


 
Hi Stella B, thank you honey. Yes ayurveda really does rule. I know I will be using it for a while yet. I want to henna my hair next week before I put in my sew-in.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



sqzbly1908 said:


> I am really gearing toward it and I really like then versatility of styles that I am seeing with being texlaxed...My concern is also that line of demarcation because I don't do the protective styling. You already go the length - I know it will be so pretty...


 
You know what, it's either I do it sooner or later...I mean, my mind has been made up for a while to do it and I said myself - "Self, you're not getting any younger....just do it and do it now" So I did. I will continue to use proteins to keep the demarcation line strengthened and adamantly protective style when I'm approaching 5-6 weeks post relaxer. You are so right about the versatility of being texlaxed and I want that, I really do.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



flowinlocks said:


> I have been using Ayurveda since Oct., but since joining the 3 month Ayurveda challenge I've upped the times a week I cowash with the powders in my cond. I also have included adding Horsetail, Nettle, & Fenugeek powders to my cond. as well. I don't want to start a riot on this thread, but my hair is growing just as fast (if not faster) without all the shedding. Don't get me wrong it grew nicely with MT/OCT, and I will still use them on certain areas of my head, but just not consistent enough to be in a challenge.


 

I would love to switch over to Ayurveda but it seems so complicated.  My head hurts every time I try to sort it out.  MT/OCT is so simple to use.  If someone could explain where to get the powders and oils and how to use them properly, I'd probably switch.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

JustKiya, I was debating on whether I should join this challenge or not.. so I figured what the heck I have nothing to lose and hair to gain LOL

Add me!  I gotta order my Megatek though.  I will do that on Monday.  I had good progress in the 2 months I used it last summer. I got 1 inch a month.


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



SmartyPants said:


> I would love to switch over to Ayurveda but it seems so complicated.  My head hurts every time I try to sort it out.  MT/OCT is so simple to use.  If someone could explain where to get the powders and oils and how to use them properly, I'd probably switch.



I thought this too, but ayurveda is really not that bad. A scoop of this, a scoop of that, bada bing- beautiful hair! 

i've decided, i'm never going back...


----------



## cch24 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hi! I'm new... but I've been reading LHCF for months and I ordered a bottle of megatek, so I figured I should join the challenge. I started on January 7th and I've had the itchies ever since. I'm transitioning, so I'm hoping my natural hair grows in thick. Thanks in advance for adding me!


----------



## FASHION STAR (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

sorry double posterplexed


----------



## FASHION STAR (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

It has been a couple of weeks since I started using Megatek. I think I have had a little bit of growth since I have started.  My hair is so much happier since I found LHCF, take a look.

Oh, I think I am a 4B hair type. I have been natural for almost 2 yrs.




:superbanana:



Click to enlarge.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



omnipadme said:


> I thought this too, but ayurveda is really not that bad. A scoop of this, a scoop of that, bada bing- beautiful hair!
> 
> i've decided, i'm never going back...



 I totally agree - it becomes really simple, once you understand how each part works. Once I decided on my mixture, I made a big batch of it, and I just add it as needed.  I might do that tonight. 



FASHION STAR said:


> It has been a couple of weeks since I started using Megatek. _*I think I have had a little bit of growth*_ since I have started.  My hair is so much happier since I found LHCF, take a look.



I know you did not just say a LITTLE bit of growth!!! That's some lovely progress you have made! Wow!

*SundaiMorn - You've been added! 
BostonMaria - You've been added! 
cch24 - You've been added! *


----------



## SundaiMorn (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hey JustKiya please add me. I sent you a pm.  I started using MT last year when I was natural. I relaxed my hair two weeks ago and have not use since relaxing.  I am planning to start back using it this week.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hi, I sent a pm to join the OCT challenge. I just ordered my 3rd bottle of OCT. My pictures are in my Fotki.


----------



## FASHION STAR (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> I totally agree - it becomes really simple, once you understand how each part works. Once I decided on my mixture, I made a big batch of it, and I just add it as needed.  I might do that tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ya know I can be my own worst critic. My results are amazing because I just started my hair regimen 3 weeks ago. I would not have noticed the new growth without pics. So thank you so much. 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



FASHION STAR said:


> Ya know I can be my own worst critic. My results are amazing because I just started my hair regimen 3 weeks ago.* I would not have noticed the new growth without pics.* So thank you so much.
> 
> Thanks for the support.



 Taking pictures are critical - it's amazing how much our hair can grow, and how quickly we'll dismiss it without pictures!


----------



## Knowledge is Power (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

(Member coming out of lurk mode)

Ok, JK...count me in! I will send you a PM, like your instructions say to do. I purchased OCT and started it 2 days ago (1/22/09). I've attached starting pics.

Alright OCT, do me right, babaaaay!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I got you, KisP - no need for the PM.


----------



## Knowledge is Power (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Too late (sorry JK)!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Knowledge is Power said:


> Too late (sorry JK)!



 No problem - I was trying to save you some typing!


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I am still using OCT.  I ran out of MegaTek sometime ago.  I will more than likely reup on OCT atleast once.  I am using OCT along with MN.  I have not straightened since the first of this month....I am not doing it again until March.  I have progress pics from Sept (my corrective cut after my bc) up until Jan 1st and I definately saw some progress...so in March we will compare and see if it is worth continuing this challenge....lately I have not even been stretching my hair.  LOL  I immediately just put it in a puff.  I must admit tho....my puff does seem to hang a little more.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Aggie said:


> okay ladies, I posted this in the DC challenge as well and I don't want anybody to panic but I trimmed my hhair today - I'm back to APL. I am transitioning to texlaxed hair. Here are the attachments, so enjoy ladies:-




Your hair does look thicker...and so so healthy.  Congrats on transitioning!


----------



## hardymem (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Adding my starting photo's did not add when I joined, trying to at least, hope they show up.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

 I've got to fallback on my MT. A few weeks ago I mixed some MN in my Megatek, trying to be all experimental and ish and my scalp rebuked that mix! Jeezus be some aloe vera gel b/c my scalp is STILL irritated from that. So I'm falling back from applying anything on my scalp and relaxing until it gets right. Lesson learned: go for what you know and quit experimenting!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Your Cheeziness said:


> I've got to fallback on my MT. A few weeks ago I mixed some MN in my Megatek, trying to be all experimental and ish and my scalp rebuked that mix! Jeezus be some aloe vera gel b/c my scalp is STILL irritated from that. So I'm falling back from applying anything on my scalp and relaxing until it gets right. Lesson learned: go for what you know and quit experimenting!


 
LOL THIS IS TOO FUNNY CUZ MY HAIR LOVES THIS MESS.


ETA: I actually pre-poo overnight with my MN and MT mix and always wash out the following morning so maybe that's why my hair loves it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> I don't know - I could never see them.
> 
> 
> 
> *You ain't even right!!! Why do you have to trim?  You think the relaxed/texlaxed textures are going to battle that hard*?


 
Oh yeah and I ain't even takin' no chances. Additionally I want to eventually be able to do a wash and go without looking like a wet rat.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



melodies815 said:


> Your hair does look thicker...and so so healthy. Congrats on transitioning!


 
Thanks melodies815. I figuresince I'm getting older and hair is already fine, that maybe it was time for me to start leaving some texture in my hair. I  the texlaxed roots so far.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Aggie said:


> LOL THIS IS TOO FUNNY CUZ MY HAIR LOVES THIS MESS.
> 
> 
> ETA: I actually pre-poo overnight with my MN and MT mix and always wash out the following morning so maybe that's why my hair loves it.


 
Girl it was a mess. I mean I felt that irritation within an hour of applying it. Now that I think about it, I tried MN straight with no MT first and that's what did it. I then tried it again this time mixed in with MT 50/50. What's your ratio?


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Your Cheeziness said:


> Girl it was a mess. I mean I felt that irritation within an hour of applying it. Now that I think about it, I tried MN straight with no MT first and that's what did it. I then tried it again this time mixed in with MT 50/50. What's your ratio?




That's interesting.  I put it on two nights ago and got the slightest headache while applying. I think I am done with MN...and I've only used it 2-3 times now.

Mega-Tek worked just fine for me on my scalp while in twists, so I'll stay with it.

Are you going to try MN again?

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Aggie said:


> Thanks melodies815. I figuresince I'm getting older and hair is already fine, that maybe it was time for me to start leaving some texture in my hair. I  the texlaxed roots so far.




That's interesting.  My hair seems to really love not being relaxed at the roots.  I never thought about it seriously before LHCF..and I have threatened that I am transitioning a few times on the site.  The two things stopping me from doing the BC are DH and myself.  

(1)  I know he would not like the loss of hair on my head...neither would I because I have BC three times already.
(2)  I am not 100% sure that I want to rid myself of chemicals.  Sylver2 is a great inspiration for me.  I don't think I could or would do a 1 year stretch...but 6 months is completely reasonable for the level of work I want to do on my hair.  I'd just keep it in braids, braidouts, twists, or twistouts while stretching....

Please keep us updated on how it is going.  I am 5+months post relaxer and cannot yet decide what to do. So far I feel no rush....

cj


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Your Cheeziness said:


> Girl it was a mess. I mean I felt that irritation within an hour of applying it. Now that I think about it, I tried MN straight with no MT first and that's what did it. *I then tried it again this time mixed in with MT 50/50. What's your ratio*?


 

Oh no! I don't mix it in that strong. I only put in about 2 tubes of MN in about 6-8 oz of MT. I greatly dilute it and add essential oils to it for the tingle.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



melodies815 said:


> That's interesting. My hair seems to really love not being relaxed at the roots. I never thought about it seriously before LHCF..and I have threatened that I am transitioning a few times on the site. The two things stopping me from doing the BC are DH and myself.
> 
> (1) I know he would not like the loss of hair on my head...neither would I because I have BC three times already.
> (2) I am not 100% sure that I want to rid myself of chemicals. Sylver2 is a great inspiration for me. I don't think I could or would do a 1 year stretch...but 6 months is completely reasonable for the level of work I want to do on my hair. I'd just keep it in braids, braidouts, twists, or twistouts while stretching....
> ...


 
Good luck on your long stretches so far. I am deep conditioning lover and can't see myself stretching my relaxer this long anymore. I like the 3 month mark though and even then, I have to do a lot of protective styling for the last 5-6 weeks of it, that's much more do-able for me. I will keep everyone updated on my texlax progress especially in my fotki.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I just started using my Megtak and I mixed half mega tek and the other half aloe vera gel, coconut oil, and sweet almond oil..


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Still no MT for me! Can you believe that>!?!?!?!?!


----------



## keepinitnatural (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Count me in!  I just ordered my Mega-Tek today.  Can't wait to start!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



supermodelsonya said:


> Still no MT for me! Can you believe that>!?!?!?!?!


 
That's outrageous! I ordered mine on Friday afternoon and got it Monday mornining from ValleyVet. What did they say?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



CurlyMoo said:


> That's outrageous! I ordered mine on Friday afternoon and got it Monday mornining from ValleyVet. What did they say?



Girl I was getting ready to call the police and write a letter to my congressman! I got it today in the mail!!! Thank goodness!

I couldn't wait to apply it to my scalp! Smells so good. I hope I get half the growth you got! (I'm lying, I want more! LOL)


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



melodies815 said:


> That's interesting. I put it on two nights ago and got the slightest headache while applying. I think I am done with MN...and I've only used it 2-3 times now.
> 
> Mega-Tek worked just fine for me on my scalp while in twists, so I'll stay with it.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm putting in too much work to have a setback over some MN.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Aggie said:


> Oh no! I don't mix it in that strong. I only put in about 2 tubes of MN in about 6-8 oz of MT. I greatly dilute it and add essential oils to it for the tingle.


 
 My bad. I don't like oils on my scalp, so that's out. I'm just going to stick to MT or either OCT straight. But I am enjoying this break right now, not having to manipulate my hair much to get this MT on it. Uh oh, I hope I don't fall off the wagon!


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Your Cheeziness said:


> I'm putting in too much work to have a setback over some MN.




I know that's right!!!  *Your hair is beautiful anyway.*  I can't wait until I get to where you are.  I'll be using MT only from here on out...it's done well by me anyway...

Blessings!
cj


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I have a dumb question....

Now, we have always recommended to wait 3 months to see results with MT or OCT.   If someone's been using MT or OCT for 3 months, but then decides to mix the two together for use....should they wait another 3 months to see the results of the new mixture?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Using my MT tonight as a deep condish - rinsing and following up with a combo of AO HSR AND GPB letting it dry in my hair until morning - then rollersetting


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I'm noticing more "squiggly wiggly's" since I've been using MT and OCT straight (well mixed with MN).


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

My hair is so fragile when wet...I was getting lots of breakage with MT and OCT. Soooo I started applying it to dry hair.  I've been mixing it with oil and putting it on my scalp for about 2 months now.  I can see how dramatically my roots have thickened up.  I want my ends to benefit as well so now on wash day I apply some OCT (straight, no chaser) to my ends for about 3 minutes, then I proceed with my regular wash/condition routine.  I hope this works.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



jamaicalovely said:


> I have a dumb question....
> 
> Now, we have always recommended to wait 3 months to see results with MT or OCT.   If someone's been using MT or OCT for 3 months, but then decides to mix the two together for use....should they wait another 3 months to see the results of the new mixture?




 That's a good question. I want to say yes, but at the same time - I dunno. I didn't have to wait the three months to see results with MT, so personally, I wouldn't expect to _*have*_ to wait three months to see the results of a mix, ya know? 

*keepinitnatural - You've been added! *


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Thanks, JK.  Any more thoughts to my question?


----------



## keepinitnatural (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> *keepinitnatural - You've been added! *



Thanks, JustKiya!

I ordered my MT yesterday from hope's braids (www.hopesbraids.com) and I received an e-mail this afternoon saying it's on BACKORDER until 2/2!!!!   Guess I have to wait a little bit longer before I officially start this challenge.  

I'll let y'all know when it arrives!


----------



## hardymem (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Got my OCT today and am applying it now, did not realize the bottle is so small.  How long does the 12oz usually last you guys.  I will have to use it sparingly.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Just used up the last of my OCT yesterday. Still waiting on my OCT order.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Does anyone use Aphogee 2 min biweekly with MT or OCT?


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

edit.

wrong post!!!

oopsies


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



VirGoViXxEn said:


> Does anyone use Aphogee 2 min biweekly with MT or OCT?



I do it weekly.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

This may be a stupid question, but how do you ladies tell NG from reversion?


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



VirGoViXxEn said:


> Does anyone use Aphogee 2 min biweekly with MT or OCT?


 
 I continued with my normal protein treatments on my length during the past 5 months of using MT and haven't had any issues. I even do a hard protein treatment the week prior to my relaxer.


----------



## hardymem (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I really need some clarification because this thread and others related to it are so confusing.  I applied my OCT on dry scalp waited 2 hours and rinsed and cowashed.  But I'm seeing other post people are saying that it is only done this way for a protein treatment.  If you are using as a growth aid it needs to be applied to the scalp regularly without washing out.  What is correct please tell me straight someone thanks.  Furthermore I'm trying to figure out how applying a 60.00 product to my scalp and rinsing is going to help me, someone please explain, I'm kind of growth aid challenged.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

MY MT CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!!! IM SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



supermodelsonya said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how do you ladies tell NG from reversion?


 
Reversion normally takes place within the first 3 days after a relaxer* IF* you wet it with anything moist during that time.


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



hardymem said:


> I really need some clarification because this thread and others related to it are so confusing. I applied my OCT on dry scalp waited 2 hours and rinsed and cowashed. But I'm seeing other post people are saying that it is only done this way for a protein treatment. If you are using as a growth aid it needs to be applied to the scalp regularly without washing out. What is correct please tell me straight someone thanks. Furthermore I'm trying to figure out how applying a 60.00 product to my scalp and rinsing is going to help me, someone please explain, I'm kind of growth aid challenged.


 

Hey ladies, not posted in a while,
Heres my take on it, the way i understand this is that they are scalp treatments but as they are protein heavy you don't want to overload your strands/scalp with protein. This is why some leave in for an hour or a week but still wash it out then deep condition.

If never rinsed out oct/mt i don't know what will happen but i'm scared of breakage 

Trial and error will identify what works best for you and your hair. 
Now i have upped the ante and leave in for a day or two depending how busy i am then rinse out then deep condition when rinsing out.

HTH.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I apply mine to the scalp and leave in until the next co-wash. I normally co-wash 2-3 times per week.  Haven't had any breakage or shedding issues.


----------



## kiarai (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I cant wait to start seeing some results with my MT which arrived yesterday. I ordered it from a pet website so it came with some horsey treats lol.

Does anybody know what the difference in the rate of growth is with MT?


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



hardymem said:


> I really need some clarification because this thread and others related to it are so confusing. I applied my OCT on dry scalp waited 2 hours and rinsed and cowashed. But I'm seeing other post people are saying that it is only done this way for a protein treatment. If you are using as a growth aid it needs to be applied to the scalp regularly without washing out. What is correct please tell me straight someone thanks. Furthermore I'm trying to figure out how applying a 60.00 product to my scalp and rinsing is going to help me, someone please explain, I'm kind of growth aid challenged.


 
There's no clear cut answer b/c everyone applies their products different ways.  Some mix them with other things and some use it straight (I do). Some wash the product out after a few minutes or hours, some don't (I don't). Some apply it to their length, some don't (I don't). It depends on your lifestyle, how your hair or scalp responds to the product, and regimen. I choose to do my application the way I do b/c it fits in with my basic regimen and lifestyle. The directions that should have come with OCT will give you suggestions, but should say that the product works best when absorbed into the scalp. So whether you leave it in or rinse it out, make sure you get it massaged into your scalp.


----------



## weaveologist (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

OMG, I wondering what happened to the last MEGA TEK/OCT challenge threads. I fell off after a big chop of bad ends back in November. I started again in December and have been going strong. Here are my December-Janaury progress pics!







My regimen is Mega Tek, Beemine, Biotin and MSM vitamins, and the protein drink from the "Drink Your Way To Waist Length Hair" forum. I apply the Mega Tek and Beemine directly to the scalp every day or every other day. I haven't relaxed since March of 2008 so my hair is super rough but there is definetly growth!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Good job weaveologist! Your hair has definitely gotten THICKER!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*Princess2010 - you've been added! *


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



kiarai said:


> I cant wait to start seeing some results with my MT which arrived yesterday. I ordered it from a pet website so it came with some horsey treats lol.
> 
> Does anybody know what the difference in the rate of growth is with MT?




 @ the horsey treats you got. Too cute!

I think I had better results with my MT when my hair was loose as opposed to in braids. I'm not officially in on this challenge, but I do use it every week when I remember and have been doing it pretty consistently since...maybe September (not sure),  Maybe it was August.  Anyway, when I used it on the length of my hair (making sure it got on my scalp really well too!) left it in for an hour and then rinsed and DCed, I saw measurable growth - about an inch and a half in 25 days.

I think JustKiya has had great results in twists, applying it to her scalp.

I'll better be able to tell when I take these twists down next month and relax again.

Sorry I can't compare it to OCT.  I have not used it.  I probably didn't answer your question very well either.  :creatures Laying off the coffee now...

Hope something I wrote helps...lol


cj


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



hardymem said:


> I really need some clarification because this thread and others related to it are so confusing. I applied my OCT on dry scalp waited 2 hours and rinsed and cowashed. But I'm seeing other post people are saying that it is only done this way for a protein treatment. If you are using as a growth aid it needs to be applied to the scalp regularly without washing out. What is correct please tell me straight someone thanks. Furthermore I'm trying to figure out how applying a 60.00 product to my scalp and rinsing is going to help me, someone please explain, I'm kind of growth aid challenged.


 
I use my OCT as a leave in after I wash on my moist/damp hair. Most people seem to follow the directions on the bottle and the insert that comes with it.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

My OCT order came today.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Weaveologist, you got some good growth there.  You make me can't wait to get to your length.


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



weaveologist said:


> OMG, I wondering what happened to the last MEGA TEK/OCT challenge threads. I fell off after a big chop of bad ends back in November. I started again in December and have been going strong. Here are my December-Janaury progress pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Wow it looks so much thicker.  That's some great growth and fill in.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I took a whole week break from MT because I henna'ed my hair on Monday and I didn't want to experience hard hair from the extra protein. Hopefully I'll be resuming my MT/OCT usage as of Monday of next week.


----------



## trenise (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Has anyone doing OCT noticed stronger finger nails? I have healthy strong nails, which is not usual for me. I'm just curious if anyone else is experiencing this.


----------



## weaveologist (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



hardymem said:


> I really need some clarification because this thread and others related to it are so confusing. I applied my OCT on dry scalp waited 2 hours and rinsed and cowashed. But I'm seeing other post people are saying that it is only done this way for a protein treatment. If you are using as a growth aid it needs to be applied to the scalp regularly without washing out. What is correct please tell me straight someone thanks. Furthermore I'm trying to figure out how applying a 60.00 product to my scalp and rinsing is going to help me, someone please explain, I'm kind of growth aid challenged.


 
I apply to scalp and the length of my hair. I do NOT rinse it out but I do co-wash every 2-3 days and wash every week.


----------



## hardymem (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

My first week of OCT went well, applied it twice once for two hours and once overnight.  I have noticed that my shedding has stopped instead of gotten worse.  Don't know why but I have almost no shedding, or breakage since starting to use this.  I have always deep conditioned but I am now using a heating cap and this may be the reason why the shedding has stopped because I have upped my dc.  Otherwise so far so good.


----------



## Nya33 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hey just checking in, any other naturals using mt who now have gotten a tighter curl pattern at the roots? 

Its almost z shaped, its not bad just wierd to feel. However it is definately stronger.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I am still using OCT.  I took a break because I am using Henna two weeks in a row...so I will start back up with OCT on 2/16.   I am not sure what I got because I have not straightened in a month and I plan to straighten again March 1st or so...


----------



## chosen07 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Nya33 said:


> Hey just checking in, any other naturals using mt who now have gotten a tighter curl pattern at the roots?
> 
> Its almost z shaped, its not bad just wierd to feel. However it is definately stronger.


 
mine seems to be the opposite...the curl pattern seems looser. ::dunno:: I'm just happy cause its all thick and healthy.


----------



## Nya33 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



chosen07 said:


> mine seems to be the opposite...the curl pattern seems looser. ::dunno:: *I'm just happy cause its all thick and healthy*.


 

Amen to that, yeah its stronger but its so strange.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Okay I slacked off on using my OCT, due to the NG was getting out of control. Well im relaxed and will be back on track starting tomorrow. Im glad to see so many of you all getting good results.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Nya33 said:


> Hey just checking in, any other naturals using mt who now have gotten a tighter curl pattern at the roots?
> 
> Its almost z shaped, its not bad just wierd to feel. However it is definately stronger.


 
I'm not a natural, but I am using OCT and MT and have noticed that my NG curl pattern has changed.  My NG now has a spiral curl to it which is great.  I just braided my hair yesterday, so I am going hard with the MT to see how much growth I have in one month..easier to see with braids


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



trenise said:


> Has anyone doing OCT noticed stronger finger nails? I have healthy strong nails, which is not usual for me. I'm just curious if anyone else is experiencing this.



Can't say for OCT, but MT!?! Oooh, yes!! I need to get back on doing that, as my nails are showing the lack.  



Nya33 said:


> Hey just checking in, any other naturals using mt who now have gotten a tighter curl pattern at the roots?
> 
> Its almost z shaped, its not bad just wierd to feel. However it is definately stronger.





chosen07 said:


> mine seems to be the opposite...the curl pattern seems looser. ::dunno:: I'm just happy cause its all thick and healthy.



Same here - it seems looser. Not sure if that's really the MT, or the additional weight of my hair pulling the shape out. 




Sooo... only eight pages so far (I've got mine set to 40 posts per page) - ya'll want to keep posting in this thread for February, and start a new one in March, since that'll be the end of the first session? Lemme know, and if we want to switch, I'll contact one of the mods to lock this one.


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Im using OCT...and my curl pattern has changed...its tighter.  Im more 3c...but now have 4a roots. So the roots are tightly coiled..and then my ends have these loopy curls.


----------



## trenise (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I'm fine with keeping this thread for Feb. Kiya.


----------



## november wind (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



trenise said:


> I'm fine with keeping this thread for Feb. Kiya.




I second that


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



trenise said:


> I'm fine with keeping this thread for Feb. Kiya.


 
I second that too JK. I will be sleeping with MT on my hair and scalp tonight and washing out in the morning.


----------



## meziaa (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*I've been using MT for about 2 weeks so far. So far so good! I have actually noticed NG sooner than i expected and, it's coming out SO thick.....

I keep my hair in plaits or 5 cornrows on each side of my head(with a part separting them in the middle)...Right now i have 10 fresh cornrows in my heads. I washed with Nexxus Moisurising poo after pre-pooing with nutiva coconut oil...i conditioned with HE Hello Hydration....I combed my hair out wet and put my 10 CR's in my head and then i applied my MT mixed with JBCO on my scalp as if i was greasing it. I apply my every other day for the most part, but i started off the first couple of days applying it everyday. I wear wigs as my daily styles.

Anyway, my NG is thick!! I never really have tangles much, i had MAD tangles washing today cuz how thich my NG is...I'm not complaining tho .

I also take 2 garlic pills daily, and my sheddding isn't bad at all. I keep my braids in for a week and do this regimen every Sunday or Monday, I try to throw in a Deep condition every 2 weeks, I want to up that tho..We'll see

Anyway! So far so good!*


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

May I join, please? Or might it be too late? Recently purchased 3 (!!) bottles of MT (cheaper, lol), and I'm using it daily mixed in with my MN and sulphur oil mix. Been reading up on it and I think I may be using too much, especially as I can't help having some going onto my hair. I'm only on pg 2 of this thread and I've learnt something already and hoping to learn even more......


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



november wind said:


> I second that


 3rd!


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Sweet!! Thanks for letting me know, ya'll! 

*Jaxhair - You've been added!*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Ooooh I think I will be sleeping with my essential oils infused MT on my scalp again tonight and might do so everynight for the rest of the week because I liked how it felt. I liked washing it out this morning too because of the constant massaging. The itch that I had in the middle of my scalp is gone too, I think it's from the constant washing which I'm really loving.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Just a check in how many times per week is everyone using their MT or OCT?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



girlyprincess23 said:


> Just a check in how many times per week is everyone using their MT or OCT?


 
 I am using mine everyday this week, but washing out every morning. But I don't do this every week.


----------



## soulie (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



girlyprincess23 said:


> Just a check in how many times per week is everyone using their MT or OCT?


 
Using mine daily.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

"greasing" my scalp daily


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



girlyprincess23 said:


> Just a check in how many times per week is everyone using their MT or OCT?


 
Before my braids, 3-4 times a week.  With my braids, every single night baby!!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

use MT/OCT mix daily


----------



## mistee11 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Up until Saturday Jan. 31st, I was using MT every other day while I was in sew in. Progress pic below:


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

greasing daily.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I use mine everyday and I've finally started shedding... I already take garlic suppliments about 1000mg but I dont think I take enough..


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Daily....

danigurl18--are you getting a lot of shedding?


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Right, I expect shedding is a side effect most experience with MT (oh no!). Is it something not to worry about too much then? Does taking supplemental garlic help? I've been taking MSM - not very regularly, but I take it at least 5x/week - if I were to make sure I take it daily and maybe increase the dose, would the shedding be countered some? I'm guessing the garlic supplements are taken for their sulphur - or am I assuming all wrong, lol? I hope someone can address my  questions please???

Many thanks in advance peeps!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

OK thank you ladies I was wondering if I was the only one who's goal was everyday. I say my goal is every other day but my stretch goal my real goal is everyday. I also find it easier to do everyday when I am in braids because I am not doing any rollersets or anything. Thank God I will be going back in in about 2 weeks, it's so low maintenence and I get my best growth!!!


----------



## Born Again Natural (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

I'm just lurking and trying to find out as much information as I can about OCT, which I just recieved last week. I wasn't sure exactly how to use it (i.e. apply to scalp and leave it in or to apply it and allow it to saturate for a certain amount of time and then rinse) but I think I got a good idea how it's done. I know I can always refer to the directions but I wasn't sure if another way has been figured out to promote the most hair growth..so thanks ladies for you open comments, ideas, and personal results; it really helps a clueless sistah out. 



kiarai said:


> I cant wait to start seeing some results with my MT which arrived yesterday. *I ordered it from a pet website so it came with some horsey treats lol.*
> 
> Does anybody know what the difference in the rate of growth is with MT?


 
But on a side note I had a good laugh when I read the bolded... I mean I know it was originally intended for horses but to recieve treats along with it was absolute hilarious to me.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Yes I'm shedding like a dog.. I was also thinking it could be because I just took out some braids.. kinda hard to tell because I started using MT in those braids...


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



danigurl18 said:


> Yes I'm shedding like a dog.. I was also thinking it could be because I just took out some braids.. kinda hard to tell because I started using MT in those braids...



Sorry bout that Dani - you are added, now!  

And yeah, 50 to 100 hairs shed a day, normally, times however many days your braids were in - expect a huge amount of hair to come out.  

I 'aim' for daily, but I've really but slacking all around on my hair care.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Do you think 2000 mg of garlic is enough to curb shedding?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Just checking in. Still using OCT (waiting to receive new bottle) and C&G Braid reggie. Home with a sick kid, so I think I'll go ahead and take my braids down today, wash, hendigo, and Deep condish, and flat iron. I'll post update pic in siggy strip this weekend following relaxer.


----------



## omnipadme (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

update- I'll be rollersetting once a week instead of braidouts from now on, I have so much new growth that detangling is now a major pain. My scalp also itches like crazy and feels a little sensitive from the MT. I've been adding green tea to my ayurveda pastes and it has really combated shedding.


----------



## kiarai (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Born Again Natural said:


> But on a side note I had a good laugh when I read the bolded... I mean I know it was originally intended for horses but to recieve treats along with it was absolute hilarious to me.



It was so funny when I opened the box. My mum wanted to know why I was laughing so much.



danigurl18 said:


> Do you think 2000 mg of garlic is enough to curb shedding?


 
 I would like to know the answer to this question as well. I'm just about to buy some tablets to combat my shedding but not sure which Garlic tablets to get. I dont want to over do the dosage (if thats even possible)


----------



## soulie (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



danigurl18 said:


> Do you think 2000 mg of garlic is enough to curb shedding?


 
That is the dosage that I take, and I have no shedding


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



danigurl18 said:


> Do you think 2000 mg of garlic is enough to curb shedding?



2000 mg should be enough.  When I regularly took 900 mg of garlic a day I didn't have issues with shedding.  However, when I got lazy and skipped a week - the dreaded shed started.  I started taking my garlic regularly again but it wasn't enough.  So, I applied a paste of garlic powder and EVOO to my scalp as a pre co-wash and it halted the shed.  So now, I don't take garlic any more.  If I start experiencing shedding again, I'll do another garlic/EVOO paste treatment.



girlyprincess23 said:


> Just a check in how many times per week is everyone using their MT or OCT?



I use a Mega-Tek mixture 3 times a week and I like how my new growth feels.  I tried every day for a week once and I ended up with a lot of build-up on my scalp.  A co-wash didn't get it off so I had to use a clarifying shampoo.  I didn't like the way it made my hair feel.  But 2 moisturizing DC's in a week made my hair nice again.


----------



## january noir (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Hey!  I just noticed this thread!   I'm sticking with my Ovation products baybee!

No need to stop what's working!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Okay my own update so far - I pre-pooed my scalp last night with my essential oils infused MT and shikakai oil on my ends. I washed with OCT and FAST poo, condition wash with Nutrine garlic conditioner and FAST conditioner. I have been doing the overnight MT prepoo everyday this week in preparation for my braid out on the wekend. A girl needs strong hair for those things but I like them though


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Will we be starting a FEBRUARY THREAD? 

Ok Ladies, It's about that time to trim again and I am getting those old feelings of DREAD. I have decided that I will not straighten my hair till May/June. I do believe that dusting my ends and doing small  trims helps to retain length as well. After I trimmed in October I had a huge growth spurt. My problem before the trim was that my ends were tangling and snapping.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



january noir said:


> Hey!  I just noticed this thread!   I'm sticking with my Ovation products baybee!
> 
> No need to stop what's working!



January Noir!  Your hair is looking thick and luscious in your siggy!


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Jaxhair said:


> Right, I expect shedding is a side effect most experience with MT (oh no!). Is it something not to worry about too much then? Does taking supplemental garlic help? I've been taking MSM - not very regularly, but I take it at least 5x/week - if I were to make sure I take it daily and maybe increase the dose, would the shedding be countered some? I'm guessing the garlic supplements are taken for their sulphur - or am I assuming all wrong, lol? I hope someone can address my  questions please???
> 
> Many thanks in advance peeps!



Still asking, lol. Garlic = sulphur? Or shall I go ahead and but garlic capsules?


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



CurlyMoo said:


> *Will we be starting a FEBRUARY THREAD? *
> 
> Ok Ladies, It's about that time to trim again and I am getting those old feelings of DREAD. I have decided that I will not straighten my hair till May/June. I do believe that dusting my ends and doing small  trims helps to retain length as well. After I trimmed in October I had a huge growth spurt. My problem before the trim was that my ends were tangling and snapping.



No, we are going to run with this one until March..... I don't think I can change the title - let me PM DSD and see if she can...


----------



## january noir (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



sunshinebeautiful said:


> January Noir!  Your hair is looking thick and luscious in your siggy!


 
It's coming along, it's coming along   Thanks Sunshine!


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

Good to see you around, JN!!! Your hair is just  so thick and juicy looking!


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*

*Question:* I have been using MT for just a little under a month.  I notice that my hair is thicker, but no crazy new growth developments as many others report.  If anything, I find that applying MT to my scalp every night has made my new growth MORE manageable.  It is soft and behaves.  Anyone else experience this?  I know some say that their new growth is a different texture, but I assumed they meant "tougher" not softer....TIA


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JDandBeyond said:


> *Question:* I have been using MT for just a little under a month.  I notice that my hair is thicker, but no crazy new growth developments as many others report.  If anything, I find that applying MT to my scalp every night has made my new growth MORE manageable.  It is soft and behaves.  Anyone else experience this?  I know some say that their new growth is a different texture, but I assumed they meant "tougher" not softer....TIA



Yup, softer/wavier/easier to manage new growth was the change most people saw.  And MT will shows thickness first, then length - you are right on track!


----------



## january noir (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



JustKiya said:


> Good to see you around, JN!!! Your hair is just  so thick and juicy looking!


 
THANKS JK!  It's a work in progress!


----------



## Nya33 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Jaxhair said:


> Still asking, lol. Garlic = sulphur? Or shall I go ahead and but garlic capsules?


 
Hey i'm taking Holland and Barrett's odurless garlic capsules (1000mg) they are working just fine.

I don't know about the sulphur, sorry!


----------



## trenise (Feb 5, 2009)

I dyed my hair the first of August before I started the OCT in Oct., so now I'm using the color line to measure my hair from the root. For the past two years, I have only grown 3 inches of hair per year. So that's a growth rate of 1/4 inch per month right? Well, when I just measured, I was at just past 2 1/2 inches in 6 months. If I were to double that for the year, then that would be 5 inches in one year instead of 3. And really, I wouldn't be able to count a year until Oct this year. So it appears that the Ovation system is really making a slow steady difference in my growth rate. Now, just to keep it.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 6, 2009)

trenise said:


> I dyed my hair the first of August before I started the OCT in Oct., so now I'm using the color line to measure my hair from the root. For the past two years, I have only grown 3 inches of hair per year. So that's a growth rate of 1/4 inch per month right? Well, when I just measured, I was at just past 2 1/2 inches in 6 months. If I were to double that for the year, then that would be 5 inches in one year instead of 3. And really, I wouldn't be able to count a year until Oct this year. So it appears that the Ovation system is really making a slow steady difference in my growth rate. Now, just to keep it.



I've always thought that a color line was the best measurement tool! That's so exciting to see it make a difference. 

 DSD for changing the thread title!!!   

*badhairday: You've been added! *


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Feb 6, 2009)

I use my grays to check my growth rate.   I normally do a jet black rinse after every relaxer.


----------



## SmartyPants (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



girlyprincess23 said:


> Just a check in how many times per week is everyone using their MT or OCT?


 

Everyday, scalp only, I wash my hair twice a week.


----------



## MarieB (Feb 6, 2009)

MT on scalp 3-4 days per week (I'm aiming for every other day), then condition with it once a week followed by a moisturizing conditioner. I am also taking garlic and MSM, and, as it turns out, my Multivitamin has Biotin in it, so I'm covered 8 ways from Sunday! I'm also low-carbing for health and weight loss, so that means extra protein, too!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2009)

I applied my essential oils infused MT ro my scalp again last night and washed it out this morning. I was colder than usual last night - must be the EOs in the MT. I loved it though.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 6, 2009)

Got OCT on my hair and scalp right now with a shower cap. I apply it twice a week as a leave in.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 6, 2009)

I got just got my OCT & MT today.  I came home from home and the natural food store (got some EOs and my favorite candy) and it was like Xmas!!!  I was all excited and nearly dropped my EOs on the ground (near disaster) ran in the house and tore open the boxes like a lil kid.  

I mixed my OCT and MT with 5 drops of rosemary, lavender, and peppermint EOs.  My hair felt instantly thicker just after applying it !!!  If I can't join the challenge I'm at least subscribing to see how everyones growth is going because I know it's going to work for me.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I'm am waiting on another order of MT. I ordered the 2 oz jar at first, but went through that in a week. I did notice that my hair got ridiculously thick. 

This time, I ordered the 16oz. bottle. I order my MT from ebay.com because everyone else seems to have it on backorder. 

(Thanks a lot guys for buying up all the MT!)

My hair, for some reason, loves all the protein. I'm really not sure why, but hey, I even put MT on my ends that were breaking. "Were" is the key word here. 

If Megatek doesn't give me length (Which i hope it does) my hair seems to respond well to it. 

When did the shedding start for most of you? I didn't see any of that....yet...


----------



## Msstarr718 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok so my MT order came today and I soooo want in on this challenge.. So JustKiya make it happen lol.. Please.. Anywho I applied it tonight to my scalp on dry hair.. Im going to co wash on sunday and then apply again to my scalp, co wash again on tuesday apply again then wash on thursday. This will my regimen for the next month or so or until this batch of MT runs out. And after I may try OCT... I hope this works because I have been experiencing so much breaking and shedding that my once thick APL hair is now thin SL. Wish me luck ladies..


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 7, 2009)

I've decided to use my MT daily. I apply to my scalp with my sulphur oil mix and MN. I'll rinse and wash scalp and hair with ayurveda oils and teas 3x a week and DC when I wash too. This is a plan I hope I stick to and will tweak as I go. I'm not good at sticking to regimens but hope I can stick to something simple.... if I can remember it, lol...


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 7, 2009)

i think ill be using OCT as a rinse and Megatek as leave in because my hair wont stop shedding even though im taking garlic. any thoughts?


----------



## The Princess (Feb 7, 2009)

I started back on my OCT today. Geez it felt good applying it on my scalp.


----------



## hardymem (Feb 7, 2009)

Do you guys in this challenge feel that more people have used it either one of these as a growth aid than will admit to it?  People seem to have such a bad opinion of using a growth aid to help.  Just wondering why


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

I Got up and did an ayurveda co-wash right over my MT pre-pooed scalp. Oiled my hair this morning with some shikakai and brahmi oils, applied a co-wash of a tablespoon each of kalpi tone, brahmi, shikakai, bhringraj, amla, henna, and tulsi powders. I also added Tresemme silk protein conditioner and coconut oil to the mix. It was so nice and smooth but felt a little stiff on my hair. It washed out quite nice though and my hair feels a lot strong. Now I'm DCing with Kera Care Humecto mixed with Alter Ego Garlic treatment on my hair for a couple of hours. I'm getting ready to do a sew in early next week so I am making sure my hair is as conditioned as possible beforehand. MT rules - my hair is looking thicker too.


----------



## LondonDiva (Feb 7, 2009)

FYI I'm still MT'in on a daily basis. Mixing mine with Vatika Oil. No updates as I'm in braids. just wanted to say hello and subscribe to this thread


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 7, 2009)

LD, we were about to send out the Coast Guard!  Glad to see you doing well.   Can't wait to see updates!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> LD, we were about to send out the Coast Guard! Glad to see you doing well. Can't wait to see updates!


 
I second this JL. You are missed LondonDiva.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 7, 2009)

sunbasque said:


> i think ill be using OCT as a rinse and Megatek as leave in because my hair wont stop shedding even though im taking garlic. any thoughts?



bumping....i mixed MT and OCT and started applying on my scalp and im shedding like crazy. Never shed like this when i was appling MT only.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 7, 2009)

hardymem said:


> Do you guys in this challenge feel that more people have used it either one of these as a growth aid than will admit to it?  People seem to have such a bad opinion of using a growth aid to help.  Just wondering why



I don't know, and  I don't really care.  People have their opinions, and they are free to them. 



LondonDiva said:


> FYI I'm still MT'in on a daily basis. Mixing mine with Vatika Oil. No updates as I'm in braids. just wanted to say hello and subscribe to this thread



LD!! Long time no see! 

*dakotablu: You've been added! 
Msstarr718: You've been added! *


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 7, 2009)

sunbasque said:


> bumping....i mixed MT and OCT and started applying on my scalp and im shedding like crazy. Never shed like this when i was appling MT only.




Maybe you already answered this, so forgive me if I am being redundant...but are you using garlic to combat the shedding?  It works.

cj


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 8, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Maybe you already answered this, so forgive me if I am being redundant...but are you using garlic to combat the shedding?  It works.
> 
> cj



yeah i bought garlic and started taking it 2 weeks ago but its not helping. should i start rinsing out OCT? i dont think my hair can handle both MT and OCT


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd like to join... I've been using mega tek (mixed with aloe vera gel and rosemary oil) for two weeks now and I have a little progress already!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, Ladies, I know I have been AWOL.  My schedule is pretty crazy right now.  One of the professors at the seminary passed away last year and I was asked to take on an extra class plus I already agreed to teach 2 extra classes in another program, so with my practice, teaching, & consulting - I am wiped out.

However, I have been diligent with my hair.  I, know, I know, I should have pics.  Soon as I get the time I will post some. My edges are filling in nicely, although it *still is much too slow for me.* I have considered starting a thread just on what I have leard from LHCF thus far.  It is truly miraculous how my hair is responding.  The hard work and effort is well worth it.  Yes, I tend to obsess on things and I have been bordering on fanatical when it comes to getting my hair back in shape.  I am still MT/OCTing twice a day.  I apply MT or OCT after cw in AM, apply conditioner, rinse and *bun*.  Yeah, you heard me right.  My hair at the back is long enough to put in a tiny ponytail & I apply a braid or phony pony and bun it.  At first when I read about bunning as a proctective style, I thought that was crazy.  Why grow your hair long to hide it (coming from someone who had no hair )?  But I got concerned about using gel every day, so I decided in Dec. to try to bun it.  I have gotten pretty darn good with it.  I struggled finding hair that matched my nappy hair, but I found some cheap "nappy, krinkly" braids that does the trick. (Anyone know of hair that matches nappy hair - let me know). I still think the sides look too sparse, but my husband said it looks great. I think my hair loves it.  It is softer and I swear the edges seem to be growing in faster.  

Between deep conditioning and steaming and prepooing with oil before cw daily, my hair is healthier and thriving. I also still apply MT/OCT at night, moisturize, seal, & baggy overnight.

As it is growing out, I see that my hair is many different lengths all over my head.  I decided to wait until at least the sides and top front are filled in to my satisfaction and maybe when I get to shoulder or apple length stretched - then maybe consider evening it out.  I am thinking of it like a transitioner.  Trying to hang in there a year or more before cutting to even out.  In the meantime the bunning covers up this mishapened mess.

Still can't twist, bantu, or braid worth a darn, plus the top and sides are too thin for that yet.

OK, that's it for now.  I miss you guys and do appreciate all you've taught me.  The bestest advice I got here was from Honeycomb who told me I had to learn the DNA of my own hair.  I was trying so hard to have hair that looked like others. I remember many years ago one of my beauticians told me when I asked about a particular hairstyle, "Baby, you don't have that kind of hair." Once I accepted my own hair & what it does, now I am at peace with my natural hair and am loving discovering it more and more every day.

JK, you were right.  I didn't cut it and I am so glad I waited.  I will be able to use my progress tee sometime soon - I am sure. And Lady Aggie & SamanthaJ- you have given me some of the greatest hair recipes ever.  My hair loves them. Thanks

C ya


----------



## january noir (Feb 8, 2009)

*Rhapsydblu*  I was thinking about you!  I'm happy to hear that you're doing fine.
Things sound like they are going well.  Keep it up and we'll be waiting to see your progress reports when you find the time!  I know it's late, but HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2009)

rhapsdyblu said:


> Hi, Ladies, I know I have been AWOL. My schedule is pretty crazy right now. One of the professors at the seminary passed away last year and I was asked to take on an extra class plus I already agreed to teach 2 extra classes in another program, so with my practice, teaching, & consulting - I am wiped out.
> 
> However, I have been diligent with my hair. I, know, I know, I should have pics. Soon as I get the time I will post some. My edges are filling in nicely, although it *still is much too slow for me.* I have considered starting a thread just on what I have leard from LHCF thus far. It is truly miraculous how my hair is responding. The hard work and effort is well worth it. Yes, I tend to obsess on things and I have been bordering on fanatical when it comes to getting my hair back in shape. I am still MT/OCTing twice a day. I apply MT or OCT after cw in AM, apply conditioner, rinse and *bun*. Yeah, you heard me right. My hair at the back is long enough to put in a tiny ponytail & I apply a braid or phony pony and bun it. At first when I read about bunning as a proctective style, I thought that was crazy. Why grow your hair long to hide it (coming from someone who had no hair )? But I got concerned about using gel every day, so I decided in Dec. to try to bun it. I have gotten pretty darn good with it. I struggled finding hair that matched my nappy hair, but I found some cheap "nappy, krinkly" braids that does the trick. (Anyone know of hair that matches nappy hair - let me know). I still think the sides look too sparse, but my husband said it looks great. I think my hair loves it. It is softer and I swear the edges seem to be growing in faster.
> 
> ...


 
Hi rhaps, good to have you back honey.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 8, 2009)

Rhapsydblu, I was thinking about you today as well.  I was saying that we haven't heard from you in awhile.   I got excited when you said you were able to put your hair in a ponytail.   Your regimen sounds great!    I struggled with my edges also.   I must give credit to Hydratherma Naturals Daily Growth Lotion.   I drown my edges and nape with this stuff 2-3x per day and the areas are growing in nice and thick.  I encourage you to try it one day.  

We look for to your updates!   HHG!


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm for the first time pre-treating with MT on dry hair. I've saturated my hair and scalp with MT mixed with my homemade ayurveda oil and covered in plastic. Never used it as a pre-wash before, I pray my hair likes it. Will report back tomorrow!


----------



## Beauti515 (Feb 9, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I don't know, and  I don't really care.  People have their opinions, and they are free to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carletta (Feb 9, 2009)

are any of you ladies using this on your childrens hair & scalp?...........if so what where the results?????????????? ( _not sure,...i may have asked this question before, sorry if i have _


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I'm for the first time pre-treating with MT on dry hair. I've saturated my hair and scalp with MT mixed with my homemade ayurveda oil and covered in plastic. Never used it as a pre-wash before, I pray my hair likes it. Will report back tomorrow!


 
This is what I've been doing Jax. I can't find time to apply any other way so I pre-poo overnight with it and wash out the following morning. Works perfectly for me this way. I still add oils to my hair length in the morning before I shampoo. I use FAST (Fortified Amino Scalp Therapy) shampoo on my scalp often now and I need my ends protected as much as possible from the constant pooing. I'm currently testing this poo out for hair growth again. This time I want to give it a fair chance to work.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 9, 2009)

nice mix and great growth 



futurescbride said:


> I'd like to join... I've been using mega tek (mixed with aloe vera gel and rosemary oil) for two weeks now and I have a little progress already!


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 9, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## tatambabyy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey ladies, well I've been using ovation for about a month. I must say my hair has grown and is getting extremely thick. I just received some MT in the mail last week so I will be alternating everyday.
Im trying to find a way to incorporate the oct/mt into my regimen. I co wash daily. Do you think it has any effect on my hair? I feel like I'm not giving it enough time to saturate into my scalp.


----------



## Msstarr718 (Feb 9, 2009)

UMMM Justkiya can you please add me to the list.. Pretty please


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

I am doing my pre-pooing overnight with MT on my hair and scalp tonight and washing out in the morning. I will be having my sew-in installed on Thursday. Can't wait.


----------



## soulie (Feb 9, 2009)

tatambabyy said:


> Hey ladies, well I've been using ovation for about a month. I must say my hair has grown and is getting extremely thick. I just received some MT in the mail last week so I will be alternating everyday.
> Im trying to find a way to incorporate the oct/mt into my regimen. I co wash daily. Do you think it has any effect on my hair? I feel like I'm not giving it enough time to saturate into my scalp.


 
I've mixed my MT and OCT together with a little JBCO and a few drops of rosemary oil (sometimes there's vitamin E in there too).  I cowash every other day, but sometimes I'll do it daily.  I apply my "mix" daily, so I figure it's on my scalp at least 24 hours; it seems to be enough because the NG is coming in like crazy.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 9, 2009)

hardymem said:


> Do you guys in this challenge feel that more people have used it either one of these as a growth aid than will admit to it? People seem to have such a bad opinion of using a growth aid to help. Just wondering why


 
I don't have a bad opinion of growth aids because anything that stimulates hair growth can be a growth aid. And many women of all races use something to boost their hair. I can't tell you how many times I walk by the vitamin section and overhear white women say they are going to get some prenatal pills to increase hair growth and get that really long hair. Or one of my Hispanic coworkers admits that she uses Mane 'n' Tail to increase growth. I agree some people don't like the idea of admitting to using food, conditioner, vitamins, etc.. as a growth aid. They would rather believe that they are doing so naturally without it. Some may view it as cheating.  But even just overall healthy eating & exercise can be a growth aid. Certain foods can be a booster to growth and the overall heath of the hair. I use MT both to boost growth and as my staple protein conditioner. MT doesn't make my hair hard like the over the counter PDC and it smells delicious. For me it's a keeper and my hair is thriving, call me a cheat!


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is what I've been doing Jax. I can't find time to apply any other way so I pre-poo overnight with it and wash out the following morning. Works perfectly for me this way. I still add oils to my hair length in the morning before I shampoo. I use FAST (Fortified Amino Scalp Therapy) shampoo on my scalp often now and I need my ends protected as much as possible from the constant pooing. I'm currently testing this poo out for hair growth again. This time I want to give it a fair chance to work.



Thanks for sharing Aggie! I think my hair needs more protein - I shall do this 3 times a week to start with, see how it responds. So, do you mix the MT with oil for the overnight pre-poo as well or do you just add oils in the morning?

Girl, you're brave using shampoo so often - my hair goes all brittle and dry with shampoo so I only use if I feel I have buildup - so far so good.

What I need now is a GREAT natural organic DEEP moisturising conditioner. The UK site is out of AO HSR  and they don't do the white camellia one at all . I'm off to physically shop for a conditioner today.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 10, 2009)

Msstarr718 said:


> UMMM Justkiya can you please add me to the list.. Pretty please



 I added you a couple of days ago, hun. 

*Vonnieluvs08 - You've been added! *

:blush3: I have a confession. I think I've used MT _*once*_ this year - okay, maybe one week. _*Maybe*_.  I dunno, I just don't feeeeeelllll like messing with my hair! We aren't even gonna talk about the two week period where I didn't wash _*or*_ DC my hair - okay, it only ended up being ten days as I broke down and cowashed in the middle of the week because I couldn't take it anymore - I'm just - meh. Not feeling like meddling with my hair. I haven't steamed my hair in over a month - and I was doing it every week, for a while! 
And I know, when I don't feel like meddling, it's best to just leave it be, cuz I won't be able gentle/careful with it if I'm just trying to rush through it. 
I'm actually tossing around the idea of getting some yarn twists, or something - meh! I don't feel like messing with it! So yeah, I had to fess up. I'm actually considering not using at all, taking my growth shots in March to show the difference (between 3 mnths using/3 months not using) and then start up again. I dunno.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Jan 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge Thread*



Wanny said:


> I have garlic pills and have not been using them. Thought shedding would bypass me. I do condition with the Alter Ego garlic shampoo. I have a confession. I drink nothing but soda, no water and I dont take vitamins since I was a little girl. So there you go. Maybe that all has a part to play. Im not gonna give up on these products right now but try to treat my inner health and see how it goes.


 

That is me too, I am horrible. Yet I am drinking 4 cups of water as I type. In a 32 ounce cup. It helps me think I am only drinking 2 cups. mental thing. Yikes, I am the same way. Lots of soda, NO WATer until recently for years, and what is a Vitamin?

ALL YOU LADIES SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELVES. I WAS STRONG, I WASN'T GOING TO BUY ANYTHING, NOW I HAVE TO GO BY THIS DARN MEGA-TEK. 

Actually I have NO breakage and shed maybe 50 strands in 10 days. Literally my hair is healthy for relaxed hair. My new stylist is funny. She permed someones hair before mine and I looked like ouch. She relaxed my hair and commented out of the whole relax process from beginning to end you lost about 5 hairs, what do you use.

I would love to add some length to it, I waited to exhale and chopped my hair 2 years ago but continue to snip it. I have stopped as of December of 08 from cutting it.

IS MT okay for non shedding hair just for growth stimulation?


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 10, 2009)

is this the same ladies as the one that says CELL REBUILDER and one that just says BUilder. are they the same? 

​


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 10, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> is this the same ladies as the one that says CELL REBUILDER and one that just says BUilder. are they the same?



I think so - they have changed their labels soooo many times. Blue writing, black label, something about horses on it.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay I want in on the next session; I just ordered mine. YEAH! Yeah, hopefully my scalp will be stimulated. I am excited 

I most likely will use this right now only the day before my wash and the day of. Until summer time where I will wash about 2-3 times a week. right now I wash weekly. So Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 10, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I think so - they have changed their labels soooo many times. Blue writing, black label, something about horses on it.


 

THanks, Question: I don't have heavy shedding or any breakage, this should still work for me for growth stimulation right? hopefully


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 10, 2009)

I honestly don't know if I am officially apart of this challenge or not. (if not add me if not too late please ) I've been using MT for about a month now and OCT for the past week.  (truth be told some bee mine is thrown up in there sometimes but I don't want to admit to the madness).  So since added OCT to the mix, I noticed A LOT more shedding than I had with MT alone.  I know shedding varies and depends on length of use, but anyone find increased or more shedding with OCT than MT?


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 10, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> THanks, Question: I don't have heavy shedding or any breakage, this should still work for me for growth stimulation right? hopefully



Oh, definitely.  

*JJamiah - You've been added! 
JDandBeyond  - You've been added! *


----------



## Msstarr718 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks justkiya for the add..

Question ladies has anyone used it throughout the week without washing.. Im starting to think me and cowashing dint get along and I wanna stay away..


----------



## The Princess (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay you ladies, im back on track with my OCT and I already feel the itchies. I have it on right now. I let it sit on my scalp, while I surf the net (LHCF) 2-3 hrs im going to co wash. Feels good to be back.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 10, 2009)

Msstarr718 said:


> thanks justkiya for the add..
> 
> Question ladies has anyone used it throughout the week without washing.. Im starting to think me and cowashing dint get along and I wanna stay away..


 
 I do, but I only apply to my scalp.  I do that every night (when I remember) and not white flaking or anything.  I DC or wash 2X per week and haven't had any build up or any other problems with it.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 10, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> I do, but I only apply to my scalp. I do that every night (when I remember) and not white flaking or anything. I DC or wash 2X per week and haven't had any build up or any other problems with it.


 
Same here.  I use it every night on my scalp w/no problems or no flakes.


----------



## dakotablu (Feb 10, 2009)

Msstarr718 said:


> thanks justkiya for the add..
> 
> Question ladies has anyone used it throughout the week without washing.. Im starting to think me and cowashing dint get along and I wanna stay away..


 
The one time i didnt cowash during the week i got shedding not massive but enough that was when i first started MT so that couldve been the normal shedding IDK..but i know ive been co washing since and taking my garlic vit...Im in a full sew in so IDK whats going on under there but ive been co washing and moisturizing so i should be good...maybe you can apply it for 2 days before your normal wash... HTH


----------



## Msstarr718 (Feb 10, 2009)

dakotablu said:


> The one time i didnt cowash during the week i got shedding not massive but enough that was when i first started MT so that couldve been the normal shedding IDK..but i know ive been co washing since and taking my garlic vit...Im in a full sew in so IDK whats going on under there but ive been co washing and moisturizing so i should be good...maybe you can apply it for 2 days before your normal wash... HTH


 
Yea thanks.. I was thinking of doing that. After a co wash my hair always looks dry...


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

My short break from MT begins tomorrow. I will putting in my sew-in and keeping my hands out of my hair for a bit. I am heading to Nebraska on Saturday to see my SO and I must admit I am not looking forward to icy weather coming from the Bahamas but I amlooking forward to seeing him. I miss that man!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Thanks for sharing Aggie! I think my hair needs more protein - I shall do this 3 times a week to start with, see how it responds. So, do you mix the MT with oil for the overnight pre-poo as well or do you just add oils in the morning? *My MT is pre-infused with oils and essential oils with MN and in the morning i would add some shikakai or brahmi oil to my hair and scalp to protect my strands from the shampooing.*
> 
> Girl, you're brave using shampoo so often - my hair goes all brittle and dry with shampoo so I only use if I feel I have buildup - so far so good.
> 
> What I need now is a GREAT natural organic DEEP moisturising conditioner. The UK site is out of AO HSR  and they don't do the white camellia one at all . I'm off to physically shop for a conditioner today.


 
Have you tried Jason Natural jojoba conditioner. Abba Pure Moisture is great too. Google them and see what you come up with.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 11, 2009)

No Megatek for me yet.....This is depressing. Thinking about canceling and ordering OCT.


----------



## keepinitnatural (Feb 11, 2009)

Msstarr718 said:


> thanks justkiya for the add..
> 
> Question ladies has anyone used it throughout the week without washing.. Im starting to think me and cowashing dint get along and I wanna stay away..



This is a response and a mini-update....

This is my first adventure with MT and so far, so good.  My MT came in the mail on Friday and I RAN to the shower to get it on my head!   I washed my hair with a moisture-rich shampoo and used MT as a leave-in conditioner.  I parted my hair into sections and coated my strands with MT and jojoba oil prior to twisting it and letting it airdry.  My twist-outs turned out beautifully - even better than my usual leave-in (SheaMoisture Shea Butter Leave-In).  No flakes, no problems so far.  AND my natural hair even blows in the wind..... I am LOVING this stuff!!!  I do plan on washing it out tonight and redoing my twist-out with MT and jojoba oil.

Try applying it to wet hair as a leave-in and see if that changes things for you.

Best of luck!


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 11, 2009)

My order of OCT is scheduled to arrive on 2/14.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been feeling the tinglies a lot lately...


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 12, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I'm for the first time pre-treating with MT on dry hair. I've saturated my hair and scalp with MT mixed with my homemade ayurveda oil and covered in plastic. Never used it as a pre-wash before, I pray my hair likes it. Will report back tomorrow!



Okay, reporting back 2 days later than said .  Anyway, I loved it! My hair's not all hard and brittle like I feared it might be, so I shall pre-treat with MT at least once a week, see if that helps stop these bloody splits. 

Still applying to scalp daily too. This stuff better make my hair grow and stay strong!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 12, 2009)

i threw out the MT/OCT mix i made. So im going to start using MT like i used to...mixed with SAA, oils, and honey quat. Then i will apply OCT on my scalp a few hours before i wash either once a week or twice a week. I cant handle the shedding....i will still continue taking garlic too. 

I also ordered alter ego cren and cant wait to get that in the mail.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 16, 2009)

....waiting on my OCT order.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay ladies, I know the official challenge isn't over until the end of the month, but I went ahead and put my progress pics in my siggy because I really really really need a trim, but I wanted to post my progress pics first.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 17, 2009)

i got Alter Ego cren...how are you guys using it?


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 17, 2009)

Great progress, *Keepinitnatural *and *Brownskinned Babydoll*!!!  I know I am not an official part of the challenge, but I use MT with each wash and lurk here daily...

...hopefully will join the next MT challenge.

Blessings,
cj


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, I'm back on the horse. My scalp has calmed down from the MN debacle in December. I have about 4-5 weeks of MT left and then I'll relax my hair. I haven't used it since December or early January so I'm wondering if I'll get the big growth spurt I got the first 7 weeks of using it. I got 2 inches in 7 weeks....no b.s....

Did anyone who stopped using MT for a while, come back and get a big spurt of growth like the 1st time?


----------



## thaidreams (Feb 17, 2009)

*Brownskinned Babydoll *you've made some amazing progress in the past few months!  Be sure to post pics after your trim!!!


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 17, 2009)

I started off with OCT and then switched to Mega Tek to save money 
September 2008
 November 2008
Feb. 2009

I'm a super slow grower so I mostly noticed the thickness and fullness and I am happy with that..My hair is weaved up in between these dates. These photos are after a relaxer and my hair is air dried no heat used for straightening. I usually get about a 1/4" a month without Mega Tek , with megatek maybe a little more but not 1 inch r anything. My hairdresser insisted on trimming after september and feburary. I am very pleased with it because hair weaves can wreck havoc if used for long periods of time and I think Mega Tek helps keep my hair healthy

I am not due for another takeout( net weave) until 2nd week April so my Feb  2009 photo will be my start for March 01 challenge.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 17, 2009)

brownskinnedbabydoll--That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Can you believe that I still don't have any MT yet? A few weeks later, I'm still on the "Case of the Missing Megatek"

Sounds like one of those Encyclopedia Brown novels huh?


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Feb 17, 2009)

thaidreams said:


> *Brownskinned Babydoll *you've made some amazing progress in the past few months! Be sure to post pics after your trim!!!


 
Will do after my next wash!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 17, 2009)

Msstarr718 said:


> thanks justkiya for the add..
> 
> Question ladies has anyone used it throughout the week without washing.. Im starting to think me and cowashing dint get along and I wanna stay away..


 I mixed mine 50/50 with oil and apply it to my scalp during the week.  I dilute it that much so as to not have white buildup.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Feb 17, 2009)

I went to a farm store and bought mine today! LOL...I was NOT about to wait to place an order and arrive in the mail!  I think I am going to do a personal twist challenge or something like that, so I can monitor growth.  I want to do micro twists and wear them for a month, if they will last that long.  We will see how it goes!  I think I am going to mix mine with my Ayurvedic oils and see how it goes! I'll be updating my natural hair blog with results.

OP: Could you add me to challenge? Thanks!


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 18, 2009)

Your Cheeziness said:


> Ok, I'm back on the horse. My scalp has calmed down from the MN debacle in December. I have about 4-5 weeks of MT left and then I'll relax my hair. I haven't used it since December or early January so I'm wondering if I'll get the big growth spurt I got the first 7 weeks of using it. I got 2 inches in 7 weeks....no b.s....
> 
> Did anyone who stopped using MT for a while, come back and get a big spurt of growth like the 1st time?




HAHAA!!!  "Back on the horse...." is too cute for a MT thread. 

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 18, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> brownskinnedbabydoll--That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can you believe that I still don't have any MT yet? A few weeks later, I'm still on the "Case of the Missing Megatek"
> 
> Sounds like one of those Encyclopedia Brown novels huh?



It took over 2 weeks for mine to get to me last year...and they ended up giving me an extra bottle...

cj


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 18, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> brownskinnedbabydoll--That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can you believe that I still don't have any MT yet?_ A few weeks later, I'm still on the "Case of the Missing Megatek"
> _
> Sounds like one of those Encyclopedia Brown novels huh?



too funny I know how it is to wait for something you really want and it takes forever Don't worry I'm sure you'll be Mega Teking soon


----------



## Auburn (Feb 18, 2009)

Kiya you can take cieramichele off the list. That name no longer exists.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys....I ordered two bottles. One is in a paypal dispute, and the other was shipped yesterday. I also ordered Bee Mine and some JBCO to add to my conditioners for some thick hair. 

I'm oh so serious...


----------



## tatambabyy (Feb 18, 2009)

hey ladies. I've been using OCT/MT for a little under a month. I have gotten some growth not much, but im satisfied. My hair has def. thickened up. the pics are in my siggy

ETA: actually I just realized the first picture was taken January 29th, so i guess its not really accurate.


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 18, 2009)

tatambabyy said:


> hey ladies. I've been using OCT/MT for a little under a month. I have gotten some growth not much, but im satisfied. My hair has def. thickened up. the pics are in my siggy
> 
> ETA: actually I just realized the first picture was taken January 29th, so i guess its not really accurate.





I can see the difference and I think you r gonna really like it next check in


----------



## weaveologist (Feb 18, 2009)

Ladies, I am devestated!!!!!! 

I ordered a brand new bottle of MT and a new bottle of OCT. Its on the way. I was all super uber excited. I did my hair over again last night and.....  my wig is stuck to my head!!! I can't get this freakin thing off! Usually I use a satin cap to bond, but forgot to purchase one. So I tried to be slick and just use 4 stockin' caps.... Did not work. Now this thing is stuck on my head for the next three weeks so I can not apply my regimen until then. Ooooooo I'm mad!! I want to actually take it down, but that is a waste of $150 bucks worth of hair! 

I still may take it down. That's too much time wasted. I could have gotten half an inch in the next three weeks...


----------



## Ltown (Feb 18, 2009)

I got about inch of ng from Meg tek initially back in Oct but for this challenge just thickness. I just started using OCT Sunday hoping to see something new.


----------



## MarieB (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been using MT for about a month, and I think I've got about a half inch. I need to take a new progress pic, but I've got to wait til my latest roller set calms down .


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 18, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I'd like to join... I've been using mega tek (mixed with aloe vera gel and rosemary oil) for two weeks now and I have a little progress already!


 
I don't think that I've been added yet... can you add me please? Thanks!


----------



## cicilypayne (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellent progress _*futurescbride*_ may I ask what brand aloe vera gel and what is your mix formula I think I need to try your mix.


----------



## Pamsc (Feb 19, 2009)

I know I am super late, so I will wait for the next challenge. I just started using OCT 2wks ago and can already feel the difference in my hair texture( stronger & softer). Also, it appears to be a tad bit thicker. I took some pics last night, so I will post them for the next challenge. I should have somthing to compare it to by then.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Feb 19, 2009)

*I have to honestly say that i am sad and discouraged. I've been using oct &  mt since september (off & on, at least 3x a week) and my hair is definitely at a standstill...i have noticed no growth (not even my normal growth)...i've continued my regimen. i've co-washed, deep conditioned, protective stlyed; i've done a few flat irons and i've gotten nothing. it's not a retention issue because i've had no breakage (this is shocking)...i can say i've had less breakage since joining lhcf! *

*however, my growth is nonexistent and i'm not over exaggerating. i'll post comparison pics later this evening (i'm at work now), but i have not noticed a difference at all. the same piece in the back that hovered at sl since september is the same piece hovering at sl in february.*

*i just don't know what to do...*


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 19, 2009)

Are you relaxed or natural, closer? 

*Everyone who has requested to be added up to this post has been added! *


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Feb 19, 2009)

*JustKiya to the rescue!!! lol!! I love your posts! *

*I'm transitioning. I've trimmed maybe 1 cm of hair since I started in February 2008 (that's not an exaggeration either). My ends are "eh" but i'm happy because i hardly wear the hair straight and out for me or anyone else to really care.*


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quick big-up to CURLYMOO:

This young woman is the bomb.  I am not officially in the thread , but I use it regularly and have since Sept (maybe August?) and I really don't know what I am doing. I've seen growth, but I promise....IT'S BY ACCIDENT!!!  

I PMed CurlyMoo to ask her her regimen and to tell her a bit about myself and she just gave me everything I needed to make MT work best for my hair type and health concerns!!!  Nothing too complicated, but right up my alley.  Wow!

I just want to thank her publicly and also to say to *all *the women of this board that you are all really special.  I "visited" another site yesterday, just curious to see if I could learn anything new, but it was so catty and mean on just the few pages I read that I could never join there.

You don't have to belong to a particular faith to just be kind and considerate!!!  I was like...DAAAANNNNNGGGG!!!!   It happens here on occasion, but it's the exception, not the rule.  Thank the good Lord for that!

Anyway...thanks for being who you are, women of LHCF, and for making this place a place where we learn together instead of tearing each other down regularly.

Much love...

*skipping towards my beloved bottle of MT*

Christi


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 20, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Quick big-up to CURLYMOO:
> 
> This young woman is the bomb.  I am not officially in the thread , but I use it regularly and have since Sept (maybe August?) and I really don't know what I am doing. I've seen growth, but I promise....IT'S BY ACCIDENT!!!
> 
> ...



I joined but refused to pay subscription to another hair forum meant only for naturals as I hardly get anything there - it's full of negativity, almost like there are people just waiting to shoot others down. I like it for the UK nappies get togethers and I only post on the UK get together thread but so scared of posting elsewhere lest I say something wrong and get flamed lol!

Anyway, I'm still loving MT, using it on scalp everyday and DC with it once a week.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

cicilypayne said:


> Excellent progress _*futurescbride*_ may I ask what brand aloe vera gel and what is your mix formula I think I need to try your mix.


 
I use Fruit of the Earth (I think that's the name) from walmart. My ratio is about 3/4 bottle of megatek, 1/4 of aloe vera and 20 drops of rosemary oil.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know if it's MT or ayurveda but something is working well for me! I recently started Dc with MT and my ayurvedic oils on dry hair. I'm re-twisting right now and I'm so pleased to report my hair feels so much stronger than it did 2 weeks ago! And my daily applications to the scalp must be helping to as I notice fuzzy little hairs on my edges which are a problem area. I hope my whole head of hair is getting thicker and longer too but it's too soon to tell. 

I sure will carry on with my current plan!

Have a fab weekend ladies!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 21, 2009)

Can you believe that I'm getting my Megatek today? I am patiently waiting for the Post office to deliver my goods to me! I also ordered Bee Mine and JBCO. 

I can't wait. I've waited two weeks!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 21, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> Okay ladies, I know the official challenge isn't over until the end of the month, but I went ahead and put my progress pics in my siggy because I really really really need a trim, but I wanted to post my progress pics first.


 
CONGRATULATIONS! WOW, your progress is amazing. You look like BSL now.  How much did you trim back?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 21, 2009)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I have to honestly say that i am sad and discouraged. I've been using oct & mt since september (off & on, at least 3x a week) and my hair is definitely at a standstill...i have noticed no growth (not even my normal growth)...i've continued my regimen. i've co-washed, deep conditioned, protective stlyed; i've done a few flat irons and i've gotten nothing. it's not a retention issue because i've had no breakage (this is shocking)...i can say i've had less breakage since joining lhcf! *
> 
> *however, my growth is nonexistent and i'm not over exaggerating. i'll post comparison pics later this evening (i'm at work now), but i have not noticed a difference at all. the same piece in the back that hovered at sl since september is the same piece hovering at sl in february.*
> 
> *i just don't know what to do...*


 

 Closer, I'm sorry for your dissapointment. My advice would be to up the amount of days that you apply MT. Instead of 3x a week lets try 4-5x a week. And maybe you can apply a peppermint oil or a product that makes your scalp tingle to your scalp before you MT. How are  you using MT? Do you appy to hair for 10min and rinse or do you apply to scalp?


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Feb 21, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! WOW, your progress is amazing. You look like BSL now.  How much did you trim back?


 
Thanks! I trimmed a good inch to an inch and a half. As you can tell from my pics, I have bone straight over-processed ends.  I once listened to a stylist who said that it's okay to apply relaxer to your ends every blue moon to keep them from being frizzy when doing rollersets. Thanks to you ladies I now KNOW BETTER.  I'd rather be a thick APL than a scraggly BSL.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 21, 2009)

I got my MT today yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(supermodelsonya types with one hand and applies MT to her scalp with the other)


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 21, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Quick big-up to CURLYMOO:
> 
> This young woman is the bomb. I am not officially in the thread , but I use it regularly and have since Sept (maybe August?) and I really don't know what I am doing. I've seen growth, but I promise....IT'S BY ACCIDENT!!!
> 
> ...


 
Melodies, I just noticed your post. Thank you so much and you are most welcome. I hope you are progressing well. I hope that all the ladies here achieve their hair goals. Consistency is the key.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Feb 21, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Closer, I'm sorry for your dissapointment. My advice would be to up the amount of days that you apply MT. Instead of 3x a week lets try 4-5x a week. And maybe you can apply a peppermint oil or a product that makes your scalp tingle to your scalp before you MT. How are you using MT? Do you appy to hair for 10min and rinse or do you apply to scalp?


 
*I will probably up the # of days. I didn't want to go into protein overload because of my transition. I apply it directly to my scalp at night and then i place a shower cap over my head and i'm off to sleep. In the morning, I just rinse and moisturize and style as usual.*

*I do the same for the OCT. I alternate between the two. At first I alternated days, now i just one a month and keep switching them off. *


----------



## kiarai (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok so I’m having a few problems and I’m wondering if there is anyone here who can help me. 

So here goes:

I put MT on my scalp every night and maybe some oil, wrap it and go sleep.

In the morning I put some Mizani Rose H20 then some oil to seal. Sometimes I don’t need to do this because my hair still has moisture from the night before

I co-wash either 2 or 3 times a week and DC 2 times a week with Herbal essences or Tresemme. Wash once every 2 weeks.

Here’s the problem, I’m still experiencing breakage and my hair is really soggy and turns to mush when I apply water to my hair during a wash.

I really wanna do a protein treatment (have never done one before) But I’m scared because MT is protein and I don’t want to over do it.

My hair is ear length so I’m getting more worried about losing hairs

So I’m just looking for any suggestions or feedback on regimen which might help solve the problem from the wonderful and wise ladies on LHCF

Please help

TIA


----------



## Sieda (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

I was wearing individual braids with my natural hair underneath my wig and I left them in for 2.5 months... well, when I took them out they were a matted &  tangled mess. I ended up going to the Dominican salon for the 1st time :| I lost a lot of hair due to matting/shedding/manipulation/blow dry/straightening <sigh> Needless to say, I have learned my lesson. 

One more thing, the lady that was doing my hair said it was so thick and healthy despite all that- Thanks LHCF & MT/OCT 

Side note: Transitioning and haven't permed the back of my hair (only edges) in 8 months or more.


----------



## tatambabyy (Feb 22, 2009)

kiarai said:


> Ok so I’m having a few problems and I’m wondering if there is anyone here who can help me.
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> ...


sounds like moisture overload. I would definitely do a protein treament. start with a light one if your worried, such as aphogee 2 minute.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 23, 2009)

kiarai said:


> Ok so I’m having a few problems and I’m wondering if there is anyone here who can help me.
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> ...



If you are applying MT to scalp only, then I'm not sure why you would experience protein overload. That only happens if you are using as a protein DC and other protein based products as well. 

You ARE experiencing Moisture Overload, you don't have a choice really. Your hair need protein or it will stretch and break off. You dont want a setback.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 23, 2009)

kiarai, your hair needs protein ASAP! I agree with the ladies above, you have too much moisture and very little/no protein. I use MT on my hair for a light protein at least once a week and I'm natural, in addition to other protein and ayurvedic powders every now and then and my hair's in the best condition it's been in in a long time. Hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 23, 2009)

kiarai said:


> Ok so I’m having a few problems and I’m wondering if there is anyone here who can help me.
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> ...




I am just chiming in that it definitely sounds like moisture overload.  I did my hair again wishing for your problem because moisture overload is easier to address that protein.

I am a fan of MT and would think it would solve your problem immediately with a 5-10 minute leave-in.  Clarify.  Protein (MT or your choice or the LHCF veteran recommendation), and then light condition and rinse fully.  I recommend MT simply because it's high in protein and would probably solve the problem quickly  Please let us know how it goes!

Blessings,
CJ


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 23, 2009)

*MT USAGE BREAKTHROUGH*

Haircare sisters...

I have stated preciously that I am not a challenger...but that it mostly because I don't want to commit and then bow out...

...but I have seen so much growth from this product and use it regularly, that I have to post something new I found last night.

The six staples and one regimen I have found on LHCF that I will never again be without are:

(1)  Clarifying  (I use Pantene)
(1)  MT - MegaTek
(2)  SMB - Sabino Moisture Block
(3)  L'Oreal Intense Repair Masque - with ceramides!
(4)  Infusium Moisturologie - with arginine!!
(5)  Garlic (internally)
(5)  NO COMBING

Last night, after thinking hard about what cause breakage and wondering what KIND of breakage I have and then figuring out what keeps my hair most protected, I realize that my hair is breaking from dryness.  I decided upon the following:

*  Wash with Pantene's Clarifying shampoo in shower.
*  DC for about 20 minutes with L'Oreal Intense Repair Masque and detangle while this is in my hair.  Apply like a relaxer in shower.
*  Bathe my body.
*  Rinse conditioner
*  Apply MT. Leave in 5 minutes. Rinse.
*  Rinse my body.
*  Get out of shower, squeeze hair dry,  lotion body and dress. 
*  Apply SMB to moist hair, gently comb through with wide toothed comb to get all of the hair.
*  Blow dry.  Make sure scalp is dry.  Put on a tiny bit more SMB - dime sized amt.
*  Part and apply MT on scalp. Apply liberally.
*  Blow dry again. Hair is already protected with SMB.
*  Do or don't flat iron.  Do run blown dryer again and use fingers to make sure scalp is dry from MT.  I personally would flat iron after putting on a little more SMB.  I want my end protected and since it's in a bun anyway...I could care less about a bit more SMB in my hair. 
*  Apply oil to scalp if desired.


I know this is long and I am sorry if I am iritating anyone, but I have major issues with Parabens.  They cause estrogen overload for me and my health...but I want growth from MT. So....this allows me to

(1)  Apply it liberally once per week and leave it in with low to no problem.
(2)  Protect the rest of my hair from the dryness caused by heavy protein.  SMB blocks moisture, heat, other products, and just about everything that is not SMB.  Yaayy!  
(3)  Immediately STOP all breakage with the L'Oreal product.
(4) Allow me to only comb once every 1-2 weeks if I choose and protective style with no line of demarcation or breakage since I am relaxed.

Someone with no health issues from parabens might be able to use _more _than once per week and really accelerate growth. I can only do it once a week to be safe.  I still take 

my garlic, though.

*JustKiya*...you've inspired me to experiment in my regimen.  I had a warm fuzzy feeling while doing my hair last night, and it was a first.  It was one of those times when I KNEW I was doing it right.  Thanks for your bravery and congratulations on your INCREDIBLE hair growth these past 6-7 months.

*Curlymoo*:  I say the same to you.  Thanks for letting me know your regimen and writing about your progress.

*Sylver2*:  Thanks for the no combing regimen and for writing about what helps you to detangle.  Your hair is my absolute inspiration.

I am really excited and will post my progress again in 2 weeks.

Blessing to us all, and I hope this is helpful to someone!

HHG everyone!!
Christi J.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 23, 2009)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I will probably up the # of days. I didn't want to go into protein overload because of my transition. I apply it directly to my scalp at night and then i place a shower cap over my head and i'm off to sleep. In the morning, I just rinse and moisturize and style as usual.*
> 
> *I do the same for the OCT. I alternate between the two. At first I alternated days, now i just one a month and keep switching them off. *


 
Do you think you have what I had, Hair Anorexia, Literally I felt my hair never grew even though I went from APL to MBL It just literally looked the same to me until I looked at pictures years later, I was like what is wrong with my eyes. Now I am growing my hair back out and still feel the same way, people say yes it is growing, I personally think they are crazy buttttttttttt, I am taking pictures so I will do that every other month to see for myself in an unbiased eye! (Talk myself into thinking it is someone else) LOL


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Feb 23, 2009)

*I thought that was probably my problem, but i've been the same length since September...I kid you ladies not. I will definitely post pics when I get home tonight. I don't know if i am going through s phase where my hair won't grow for a while or what...but i am very dejected. it's so much i want for my hair, and it seems like it's not co-operating...*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2009)

I ahven't checked in for a minute and just checking on how everyone's doing with their progress with MT/OCT. I haven't been using it or the past 1.5 weeks because my hair is in a sew in and I never use it while my hair is in a protective style of this nature. Anyhoo, hope everyone's doing okay. By the way, I am still travelling and won't be home until March 20th and I have to admit, I can't wait to get home out of this cold weather here in Nebraska.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 24, 2009)

I completely agree with the other ladies Kairai - your hair needs some protein, stat! I'd suggest doing a nice lil DC with some Mega-Tek - take it straight to the head.  Check and see how your hair is after that, and if it's still a bit soggy, another MT application to your full length of hair 4 days after the first, and that should set you straight. 
IF you are a henna-user, this would be a perfect time for a henna treatment - if not, stick to just the MT.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 24, 2009)

No rules broken.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 24, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> Do you think you have what I had, Hair Anorexia, *Literally I felt my hair never grew even though I went from APL to MBL It just literally looked the same to me until I looked at pictures years later*,* I was like what is wrong with my eyes.* Now I am growing my hair back out and still feel the same way, people say yes it is growing, I personally think they are crazy buttttttttttt, I am taking pictures so I will do that every other month to see for myself in an unbiased eye! (Talk myself into thinking it is someone else) LOL


 
I have the same problem. My hair is around SL/APL unstretched and it feels so light and like it's not growing but when I stretch it, WOW! Last night I had such a good time with my hair. I took out my twists and my hair was so full and bouncy. I sense more growth but I'm not too sure yet.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 24, 2009)

Can I please join this challenge or is there a better time for me to try to join?  I am tired of being the fake member.  

I am sure that almost everyone here knows about this, but I made an accidental discovery about my use of Aloe Vera Gel and MT used together that probably accounted for the growth I had last year.  I am a relative newbie, so please forgive my slowness for what the more experienced growers already know.

I am only posting this for new user who may not know we can use AVG and MT on our scalp for great growth.  The AVG might be a nice alternative to MN for people who don't want to use that but still want something with antibacterial properties.  (I know MN is antifungal...but anti anything bad is fine with me!  )

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=319277

I hope this is helpful and not overly redundant.

Blessings,
cj


----------



## kiarai (Feb 25, 2009)

Ladies thanks so much for your wise words. I feel a lot better about solving my hair problems because I can ask for advice on this forum.

I just assumed that because I was applying MT to my scalp that was already a lot of protein in my hair.

Anyway, I did the Aphogee 2-step protein treatment last nite.

It does not smell good, citrus tangy fish. But the Balancing Moisturiser wasn’t too bad.

It turned out really well, my hair seems stronger and there was definitely less breakage. When I usually comb my hair I constantly look at the comb to see how much hair has broken, but this time I felt so much more confident when coming out my hair.

I will do a DC with MT on the length of my hair next time. Do you sit under the dryer while it’s on your hair?

Thanks for your help and advice, you guys are the BUSINESS!!


----------



## keepinitnatural (Feb 25, 2009)

OK, here's an update/question:

I've been using MT as a leave-in for about three weeks.  I wash every 3-4 days with Hello Hydration and use MT and Elasta QP Mango Butter to two-strand twist my natural hair. I know it's early, so I'm not expecting a huge change in growth yet.  But, I swear to you, every time I use the MT I get the WORST headache... it makes me dizzy almost.  Has anyone else experienced this?  What should I do?  I know I can opt not to use it as a leave-in and just as a DC after I co-wash... but I don't want to lose out on the benefits of using MT either. Will it not work as well if I just wash it out?  No pain, no gain, I suppose, but DANG!!!    Any suggestions?


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm starting to get slack with the MT... I need some movitation please! Someone get rid of my laziness, lol!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2009)

keepinitnatural said:


> OK, here's an update/question:
> 
> I've been using MT as a leave-in for about three weeks. I wash every 3-4 days with Hello Hydration and use MT and Elasta QP Mango Butter to two-strand twist my natural hair. I know it's early, so I'm not expecting a huge change in growth yet. But, I swear to you, every time I use the MT I get the WORST headache... it makes me dizzy almost.  Has anyone else experienced this? What should I do? I know I can opt not to use it as a leave-in and just as a DC after I co-wash... but I don't want to lose out on the benefits of using MT either. Will it not work as well if I just wash it out? No pain, no gain, I suppose, but DANG!!! Any suggestions?


 

There is a forum on this somewhere here do a search, I don't know the direct link. Otherwise, I was a sufferer for about 2 days , then it went away. I do it daily Monday thru Thursday. I don't know if it is working or not, we will see at the end of march or once I finish this bottle (towards the end of march).


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 25, 2009)

keepinitnatural said:


> OK, here's an update/question:
> 
> I've been using MT as a leave-in for about three weeks.  I wash every 3-4 days with Hello Hydration and use MT and Elasta QP Mango Butter to two-strand twist my natural hair. I know it's early, so I'm not expecting a huge change in growth yet.  But, I swear to you, every time I use the MT I get the WORST headache... it makes me dizzy almost.  Has anyone else experienced this?  What should I do?  I know I can opt not to use it as a leave-in and just as a DC after I co-wash... but I don't want to lose out on the benefits of using MT either. Will it not work as well if I just wash it out?  No pain, no gain, I suppose, but DANG!!!    Any suggestions?



Use less. Use a LOT less. I don't know how much you are using, but the only time I get headaches is when I use A LOT at a time. Put it into a tub, dip just the tip of your pinky finger into it, and rub along an about 3-5 inch 'part' on your scalp. Otherwise, you'll have to use it less. 



melodies815 said:


> Can I please join this challenge or is there a better time for me to try to join?  I am tired of being the fake member.
> 
> I am sure that almost everyone here knows about this, but I made an accidental discovery about my use of Aloe Vera Gel and MT used together that probably accounted for the growth I had last year.  I am a relative newbie, so please forgive my slowness for what the more experienced growers already know.
> 
> ...



 Welcome CJ! I'll add you now.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 25, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Use less. Use a LOT less. I don't know how much you are using, but the only time I get headaches is when I use A LOT at a time. Put it into a tub, dip just the tip of your pinky finger into it, and rub along an about 3-5 inch 'part' on your scalp. Otherwise, you'll have to use it less.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome CJ! I'll add you now.




Thanks so much Kiya!!!

cj


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi girls,

I'm just sharing my February update pics.  Later.


----------



## angenoir (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ Very inspiring; Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 26, 2009)

weaveologist said:


> Ladies, I am devestated!!!!!!
> 
> I ordered a brand new bottle of MT and a new bottle of OCT. Its on the way. I was all super uber excited. I did my hair over again last night and.....  my wig is stuck to my head!!! I can't get this freakin thing off! Usually I use a satin cap to bond, but forgot to purchase one. So I tried to be slick and just use 4 stockin' caps.... Did not work. Now this thing is stuck on my head for the next three weeks so I can not apply my regimen until then. Ooooooo I'm mad!! I want to actually take it down, but that is a waste of $150 bucks worth of hair!
> 
> I still may take it down. That's too much time wasted. I could have gotten half an inch in the next three weeks...


 
how did you get it stuck on your head?


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 26, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm just sharing my February update pics.  Later.




Beautiful growth, JL!!  Your hair is growing like a daggone weed!!!  Mine seems to be fast asleep.    Question:  are you trimming a lot to keep your shape?  Your hair always looks so perfect.  I would love perfect hair but can't imagine trimming often.  Plus, I don't get splits much..

Anyway, just curious...

cj


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually, this I got .5 trim in this photo.   I haven't had a trim in months.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful!

cj


----------



## bad hair day (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks to the ladies on this site I have experienced zero problems with MT. Everyone's trial and error paved the way for me to jump into this challenge geared with all kinds of knowledge. I started using MT Feb 16th. So far I have gained 3/4" new growth and increased thickness. As I told my mom, I also experienced a slight texture change. My hair is now "managably nappy". lol 
To define: Its definitely softer and healthier. I have no longer have problems with breakage. I can comb my hair with leaving a pile in the sink, on the floor and in my comb. Thank you Jesus!!!Make me wanna holler, throw up both my hands!!! I am looking forward to seeing what March 16th will produce. I will be 2 months into the challenge then. I wished I'd known about MT and this forum sooner. Thank you ladies again.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 26, 2009)

I will be doing OCT as a leave in with my shower cap. I'll rinse out in the morning. :bouncegre


----------



## phyl73 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow JL!  I can hardly wait to see you pictures by the end of summer.  You have had some great growth.  It's so thick and shiny.  Keep it growing lady!


----------



## twilight80 (Feb 26, 2009)

I joined this challange in August, but I stopped in December because I gave the rest of my mega tek to my sister and just forgot to order more. BUT I decided to try Ovation again. Has anyone heard their commercials? I didn't know that they advertised. But my husband heard the commercial on the radio and called me and said hey have you heard of this stuff called Ovation.  I was like heck yeah. So he got it for me as part of my Valintine day gift! So I got it and will be using OCT every other day and see what it does for me.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 27, 2009)

Applied MT and ayurvedic oil mix to dry hair this morning and went out for a run - didn't cover, just left it like it was a leave in. When I got back home, I looked at my sweaty self in the mirror and I had these little dewey type droplets all over my hair, lol! It was dry outside, though cold. Makes me wonder if the mixture was attracting moisture/humidity? Looked like I had a fine mist of water sprayed on me?. Anyway, rinsed just over an hour later and co-washed and finished with a herbal tea rinse. hair feels superb!

JL, I see progress girl!


----------



## The Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Im still using my OCT..just checking in. Getting my hair straightened today. Hopefully I see some growth.


----------



## Tyra (Feb 28, 2009)

is broken. I'm going to be looking today for one that does not make me want to toss it out of my apartment window Anyway, unfortunately I don't have start pictures right now but I have both MT and OTC and will do this challenge. Even though I'm hella late.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2009)

I haven't been using MT lately because I'm in braids (micros) and I was afraid of having build up on my scalp. I'll be taking these down in a few weeks and will start using MT again. I may try box braids or a sew-in next time.


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 28, 2009)

Will there be a new Challenge starting tomorrow? If so, I would like to join I've been using MT for the past 3 weeks and plan to continue...


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are my pics.. 1st one is Jan 25 and the second is Feb 26.. It's alot thicker and since they say that is the first step.. I'm on my way to length!


----------



## Tyra (Feb 28, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> Here are my pics.. 1st one is Jan 25 and the second is Feb 26.. It's alot thicker and since they say that is the first step.. I'm on my way to length!


 


Wowww, we have the same length hair and since I started using  megatek and oct that's what I'm noticing now: thickness. This means I'm getting ready to start growing down?:sweet:


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I haven't been using MT lately because I'm in braids (micros) and I was afraid of having build up on my scalp. I'll be taking these down in a few weeks and will start using MT again. I may try box braids or a sew-in next time.


 
I find that if rubbed lightly, MT is absorbed into the scalp and it doesn't flake or cake.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello Fellow MT/OCT Users,

I just wanted to check in.  I've been using the MT/OCT mix with EOs on Tues, Th, Sat (*is this often enough?*) on my scalp at night and cover with a satin scarf for the .  Once every other week I put it on the length of my hair (usually tues) and bun it up til I cowash (wed).

I can definitely say I have more thickness and a more defined curl pattern.  I'm not too sure about longer hair.  I was having less breakage and shedding but I still feel like I haven't gotten it under control. 
So can the LCHF veterans or any knowledgable person help me with my questions.
1. Is MT/OCT very drying? Or is my hard water and cold weather contributing to my dry hair?  
2. Should I increase my MT/OCT to 4 times a week?
3. Do I need to do less moisturing DCs and step up my protein (MT or otherwise)?


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have tried fifty ways to take a picture of this ONE GRAY HAIR in my head and I cannot do it.  So...instead of a picture, I pulled out my ruler because I thought it would be important to MT users to know what is going on with the growth.

I put MT on the length of my hair every time I wash, and I DC like a mad woman.  I'm so serious about the DCing BC I use protein so much.  Since I can't put it on my scalp every couple of days like some women do, I was hoping that the weekly MT from the scalp to the end of my hair and one time per week on my scalp would have the same benefit.

Well....(and I am SICK that I cannot get a pic of this), I pulled out a gray hair Jan 17th.  I wanted to see how fast it would grow back. Unfortunately, I forgot that I pulled it out until this morning after I dropped our daughter off at her bus stop.  I looked in the mirror and noticed this long gray hair.  "Long" is relative.  When I got home, I measured it, and it is 1.6 inches long. 

So....from January 17th to March 1st, I got a little more than an inch and a half in growth in one gray hair!!!  

That proves to me definitively that MT does promote faster hair growth and that our main issue is retention.  It also proves to me that putting it on the scalp is not the only way to get good growth, because I was very concerned about this.  

Mind you:  Since around Jan 17th, I have been leaving the MT on the length of my hair for about an hour and have been massaging it into my scalp really well before rinsing out.  AF cramps are OFF THE CHAIN because of the parabens, and I think I will cut back a little this month in the week prior to AF starting...but other than that, I am really happy.

I am seeing growth, mad thickness, health...all the stuff we want to see in our hair. Mostly though...NO BREAKAGE!!!  Every now and then, I get a couple of shed hairs, but those make me happy.  I am not worried.  I'd rather shed than break any day!

Who else is checking in with growth/thickness?  

(Now, all I have to do is re-grow my temples, which genetically get thinner around my age in our family.....)

Happy Month of March to us all!  I probably should have posted this somewhere else.  Going off to search for the March MT/OCT thread..)

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 2, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I haven't been using MT lately because I'm in braids (micros) and I was afraid of having build up on my scalp. I'll be taking these down in a few weeks and will start using MT again. I may try box braids or a sew-in next time.



Hey there.  I think this is the best time to use MT.  It's easier to NOT get is into your hair if you don't want to do so.  Just wash/rinse it out every 3 days or so.  I did this with success in growth until I realized that it was making AF worse for me - sorry if TMI.  Just moisturize with Shea butter or pure cocoa butte afterwards and you will be just fine. Promise!!!

Blessings,
cj


----------



## meziaa (Mar 2, 2009)

*I got a touch up 2 weeks ago. Been using my MT almost dailyI(i get lazy some days) I been keeping my hair in cornrows for the most part(full wig it out on a daily basis). And I already feel the extra curly newgrowth coming in.

I have been washing my hair once a week with nexxus moisturizing poo, and conditioning with AUSSIE Moist, I moisturize with HE Hello Hdyration, put some castor oil on my ends. And braid my hair after it air dries. MT directly on scalp daily. Garlic vitamins when i can remember too, which is hardly ever lol. I notice less shedding with the garlic, but its still seems pretty normal without either.

So far so good.*


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies!! Sorry I'm so late - had a crazy crazy weekend!! I'm going to start a NEW Challenge thread/Check-In Thread in a little while, and I just wanted to let ya'll know I haven't forgotten!


ETA: Here is the NEW Thread - wrapping up one challenge, and kicking off another! I look forward to seeing ya'll over there!


----------



## FASHION STAR (Mar 3, 2009)

In addition to using megatek sice late December, I have just added Ovation to my hair regimine. I received my first bottle of Ovation today   I cant wait to see the results. I will have my progress pics up this weekend


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 4, 2009)

FASHION STAR said:


> In addition to using megatek sice late December, I have just added Ovation to my hair regimine. I received my first bottle of Ovation today   I cant wait to see the results. I will have my progress pics up this weekend




Come on over to the new thread/new challenge, FashionStar!


----------



## The Princess (May 3, 2009)

Wrong POST...


----------



## onelove471 (Jun 18, 2009)

I was wondering is it too late to join the MT challenge?  I have been using MT since 6/10/09


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm back using my OCT since I'm braided up now. Looking forward to seeing that growth spirt!


----------



## soulie (Jun 18, 2009)

onelove471 said:


> I was wondering is it too late to join the MT challenge? I have been using MT since 6/10/09


 

It's never too late!!!  Here is a link to the current challenge thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=344001


----------



## DivaD04 (Nov 14, 2009)

don't pay me any attention....i'm subbing to most if not all oct threads...


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 22, 2009)

Is there a MT/OCT Challenge Continuation for 2010?


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 22, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------

